# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club >  Νέα Μέλη - Newbie Introduction

## efouskayak

Καλωσορίζουμε τα νέα μέλη θα θέλατε να συστηθείτε ; 
Ας κάνω λοιπόν την αρχή αν και τα έχω αναφέρει και στο παρελθόν, είμαι η Εφη 29 ετών εργάζομαι σε Τράπεζα με προυπηρεσία 5 ετών σε ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία 1 χρόνο στα πληρώματα και 4 στο Τεχνικό τμήμα στο κομμάτι των ανταλακτικών για 27 βαπόρια (containers & bulk carriers). Μπορεί να μήν είμαι ακόμα ενεργά στον κλάδο όμως πάντα με ενδιαφέρει και ελπίζω μέσα απο το Naytilia να ενημερωθώ ακόμα περισσότερο.

Για να γνωριστούμε καλύτερα   :Very Happy:   :!:

----------


## gandalf

Κώστας, απλά έτυχε να περνάω, είδα θάλασσα και μπήκα  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## kathy_red

με κάλυψε ο παραπάνω  :P

----------


## Asterias

Hallo! Σε όλους! Λέγομαι Στράτος, είμαι Αρχηγός ομάδας Σε μια Ναυτοπροσκοπική  ομάδα (της Κηφισιάς).

 Απλά απο την πολύ τρέλλα για το νερό κ τη θαλασσα  έφτασα στο σημείο ονειρευόμαι να αγοράσω ένα ιστιοπλοϊκό αντι για σπίτι!

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

Καλησπερα σε ολους....

Κατ'αρχην συχαρητηρια για το υπεροχο forum σας, παρολο που ειμαι λιγες ωρες ενγεγραμενο μελος εχω κατα-ενθουσιαστει με τα οσα διαβαζω και χαιρομαι πολυ που υπαρχουν πλεον ανθρωποι να μοιραστω τις αναμνησεις και τα ονειρα μου......

Ειμαι ο Ξενοκρατης (σαν group therapy...) ειμαι 25 ετων(γεματα) και σπουδαζω(τελειωνω, ελπιζω) στην Αγγλια...

Γονος Ναυτικης οικογενειας κιεγω...με πολυ μεγαλη αγαπη για την θαλασσα και με ακομα μεγαλυτερη για τα βαπορακια..!! 


Απο μικρος οταν συνειδητοποιησα τον κοσμο θυμαμε να κοιταω απο ενα φιλιστρινι την κουβερτα, απειρες φορες στο ανατολικο να περναω τρεχωντας  τα τελωνεια για να αγκαλιασω τον καπτα-Δημητρη που γυρναγε και με πολλες φορες βουρκωμενα ματια να στεκω διπλα, στην Μανα-Ηρωα Δωριστα, οταν εφευγε παλι για ταξιδι.....ι!! 


Οσο μεγαλωνα οι εικονες μου γεμιζαν με βαπορια...ναυτικους....νυογνωμονες,ναυπηγους και με τον θειο μου τον καπτα-Γιαννη να μου λεει Ιστοριες απο οταν ηταν τζοβενο στα Liberties....Την γιαγιακα μου να μου λεει οτι θα μου εκοβε τα ποδια αν παταγα κιεγω στη θαλασσα (2 γιους..και οι 2 καπετανεοι)


Oμως παρα την αγαπη για την θαλασσα (πρωτα εμαθα να κολυμπαω και μετα να περπαταω και δεν ειναι σχημα λογου...υπαρχει φωτογραφικο υλικο  :Very Happy: ) οσες φορες πιτσιρικος ειχα κανει το λαθος να πω..."κιεγω καπετανιος θα γινω" οι γυρω μου παγωναν....ο καπτα-Δημητρης επερνε εκεινο το βλεμα χωρις εκφραση και εμενα πιτσιρικακι τα φτερα μου κοβωνταν.
Εφτασα καπου στα 9 μου χρονια και εκει καταλαβα οτι δεν θα ηταν ευκολο να μπω στη θαλασσα...τουλαχιστον σα ναυτικος....
Μπαρμπας και πατερας επει πολλες ωρες "εψελναν" τον μεγαλητερο κατα 10 χρονια μου ξαδερφο και του αραδιασαν χιλιους δυο λογους για να μη μπει στη θαλασσα....


Τα χρονια περασαν....φυσικα η θαλασσα δεν επαψε ποτε να με συναρπαζει να την λατρευω καθε μερα και πιο πολυ και να ασχολουμε οσο πιο πολυ γινεται μαζι τις....ψαρεμα-ψαροντουφεκο-ιστιοπλοια-σκι-surf-κολυμβηση και λιγο πιο μετα καταδησεις...Ισως το καλοπιασμα για να μου τον ξαναφερει πισω?? Ειχα παντα την κουβεντα παλιων ναυτικων στα αυτια μου..."τη θαλασσα μη τη φοβασε.....να την σεβεσαι"


Φυσικη κλιση προς την μηχανολογια (και φυσικα τη μουτζουρα)...Ωσπου μια μερα με μουτζουρωμενα χερια....και επηρεασμενος φυσικα απο εικονες και καταστασεις αποφασισα οτι θα γινω "σερβεγιορος"!! Τοτε λοιπον ο καπτα-Δημητρης μου εκανε δωρο το "σφυρακι" του Surveyor και μου ειπε "η θα βγαζεις το ψωμι σου με αυτο.....ή θα το δωσεις στη γυναικα σου για να κρεμαει καδρα"


Μπαρκα μικρα, αναμνησεις πολλες και πανω απ'ολα διψα για μαθηση...

Σε λιγες μερες παιρνω το πτυχιο του Μηχανολογου Μηχανικου απο το Πανεπιστημιο του Bradford (της Αγγλιας) και σιγα σιγα πλησιαζουμε στο στοχο...(θελω να ελπιζω)....


Ζητω συγνωμη για την πολυ-"γραφεια" μου αλλα παρασυρθηκα......

Ελπιζω σιγα σιγα να σας γνωρισω και να μαθω οσο πιο πολλα πραγματα γινεται.....

Φιλικα.....Ξενοκρατης!!!!

Υ.Γ:Συχωρεστε μου τα πολλα ορθογραφικα μου λαθοι....αλλα εχω χασει καθε επαφη με την γραφη στα Ελληνικα....που θα παει..θα θυμηθω!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Καλησπερα σε ολους....
> 
> Κατ'αρχην συχαρητηρια για το υπεροχο forum σας, παρολο που ειμαι λιγες ωρες ενγεγραμενο μελος εχω κατα-ενθουσιαστει με τα οσα διαβαζω και χαιρομαι πολυ που υπαρχουν πλεον ανθρωποι να μοιραστω τις αναμνησεις και τα ονειρα μου......
> 
> Ειμαι ο Ξενοκρατης (σαν group therapy...) ειμαι 25 ετων(γεματα) και σπουδαζω(τελειωνω, ελπιζω) στην Αγγλια...
> 
> Γονος Ναυτικης οικογενειας κιεγω...με πολυ μεγαλη αγαπη για την θαλασσα και με ακομα μεγαλυτερη για τα βαπορακια..!! 
> 
> 
> ...


καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας  :Wink:

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

Καλως σας βρηκα....!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kristalia

welcome !!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Ξενοκράτη, καλώς ήρθες σε αυτήν την παρέα φίλων της θάλασσας και των βαποριών!

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

Καλως σας βρηκα chief!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## GiorgosS

welcome on board

----------


## evridiki

Kαλως ορισες και απο μενα....και καλο πτυχιο!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eleni

Χαίρομαι που σε βλέπω σε αυτή τη παρέα... :Smile:

----------


## Ξενοκράτης

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Καλως σας βρισκω ολους!! 
Ευχαριστω πιο πολυ για τις ευχες σας!!

----------


## nala

Φιλοι του Forum γεια σας.!

Ειχα δει καποιες φορες παλιοτερα το Forum απο search που εκανα στο google. δεν ειχα γινει μελος ομως εωσ τωρα. Δεν εχω διαβασει πολλα ακομα και δεν εχω μπει στο κλιμα. Παντων σαν πρωτη ματια φενεται κατι αξιολογο και υπαρχουν πολλες κλιμακες αποψεων εδω μεσα. Εγινα μελος γιατι ηθελα να μιλαω με ανθρωπους σχετικους με την ναυτιλια και να ρωταω για να μαθαινω. Να ειμαι μεσα στα πραγματα .....

Ειμαι ο Νικος, δουλευω αρκετα χρονια στην ναυτιλια και εχω και θαλασσια υπηρεσια και υπηρεσια γραφειου. Θα ηθελα να συμμετεχω στην κουβεντα σας και να γνωριστουμε καλυτερα.

Αυτα προς το παρων.!

----------


## mc95078

Καλημέρα σε όλους...όπως είπε νωρίτερα κάποιος κ' εγώ είδα νερό και μπήκα ! Ίσως πάλι να άκουσα κυματάκια...ή να είδα κάποιο μπαλόνι να φουσκώνει...ποιος ξέρει... :Cool: ...

Κατά τα λοιπά, είμαι Μηχανολόγος από εδώ γύρω (Πολυτεχνείο...), μεταπτυχιακός στο Ναυτιλιακό στον Πειραιά...ιστιοπλόος (όποτε μένει χρόνος...) ...κτλ...

Χαίρομαι πολύ που βρήκα την παρέα σας, με την προτροπή του φίλου μου (thanks nala...)

Βίρα !!!

----------


## nala

Kalos hrthes, omorfa den eine edo mesa e??? ti les???

an kai akoma eimaste tzobena toulaxiston sto forum giati pragmatika exoume foresei kai kapies grammes ston omo....

ante kala na perouse edo mesa....




> Καλημέρα σε όλους...όπως είπε νωρίτερα κάποιος κ' εγώ είδα νερό και μπήκα ! Ίσως πάλι να άκουσα κυματάκια...ή να είδα κάποιο μπαλόνι να φουσκώνει...ποιος ξέρει......
> 
> Κατά τα λοιπά, είμαι Μηχανολόγος από εδώ γύρω (Πολυτεχνείο...), μεταπτυχιακός στο Ναυτιλιακό στον Πειραιά...ιστιοπλόος (όποτε μένει χρόνος...) ...κτλ...
> 
> Χαίρομαι πολύ που βρήκα την παρέα σας, με την προτροπή του φίλου μου (thanks nala...)
> 
> Βίρα !!!

----------


## efouskayak

Καλώς τους !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Petros

Εδω μονο καλα περναμε  :Very Happy: 

Καλως ηρθατε.

----------


## nala

> Εδω μονο καλα περναμε 
> 
> Καλως ηρθατε.


Nai pragmati apo extes pou mpika , koitao ola ta palia posts kai exo ftiaksei thn diathesi mou. exei poli iliko kai kalo iliko.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καλημέρα 
Καλώς ήρθατε  και απο εμένα  :Wink:

----------


## evridiki

Μια χαρουμενη καλημερα και ενα θερμο καλως ορισμα σε ολους...... :Very Happy: 
Και εγω παντως ειδα θαλασσα και μπηκα.....α...ρε...Ελληνες.....θαλασσα, ηλιος....και πολλα πολλα αλλα!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

Μην τους ακούς !Έτσι λενε στην αρχή μέχρι να μπαρκάρεις ,και μετά κάτι τζοβενα ,ναύτες και δοκίμια, τα έχουνε στο τρέξιμο !XAXAXAXA!
Καλός ήρθες !

----------


## Petros

Mastrokosta to thema sou akoma perimenw. Gia na matheis na mas ektheteis ston kainourgio kosmo xaxaxaxaxaxa :Cool:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Mastrokosta to thema sou akoma perimenw. Gia na matheis na mas ektheteis ston kainourgio kosmo xaxaxaxaxaxa


Ωχ!Ωχ! Αρχίσαμε !και θα πεταχτή και η Εφη να μας ρίξει καμιά καμπάνα ,διότι ήμαστε εκτός θέματος!! Δρομοοο!!

----------


## efouskayak

> Ωχ!Ωχ! Αρχίσαμε !και θα πεταχτή και η Εφη να μας ρίξει καμιά καμπάνα ,διότι ήμαστε εκτός θέματος!! Δρομοοο!!


Terminator είναι το δευτερο nick μου όχι κωδωνοκρούστης!!!!

----------


## AnchoR

Καλημερα σε ολους σας..
Με αφορμη το topic που ανοιξε η εφη,ας γνωριστω και εγω.
Ειμαι ο Θανος,2ετης σπουδαστης στην Ακαδημια Ε.Ν. Ιονιων Νησων και παρακολουθω αυτο το site  εδω και λιγο καιρο.
Χαιρομαι να βλεπω κοσμο να ασχολειται γενικοτερα με τη Θαλασσα..
Καλη συνεχεια κυριες και κυριοι..

----------


## efouskayak

Καλως ορισες εμείς χαιρόμαστε για την συμμετοχή σας.

----------


## AnchoR

Καλώς σας βρήκα λοιπόν.
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει κανείς που να αποφοίτησε απο τη σχολή Ασπροπύργου και γενικότερα τί παίζει εκεί..Μαθήματα και καθηγητές εννοώ.
Δέν ξερω άν ταιριάζει η ερώτησή μου σε αυτό το topic,άν όχι πάντως, feel free να το μεταφέρετε κάπου αλλού.

----------


## conteineras

Γεια σας και απο μενα... ειμαι ανθυποπλοιαρχος σε κοντεινεραδικα.πολυ καλο site, με ενδιαφεροντα θεματα.

----------


## Petros

Καλως ηρθες και καλα ταξιδια

----------


## jola

Καλημέρα και από μένα, μόλις αποφοίτησα απο τη Σχολή Πλοιάρχων του Ασπρόπυργου. Διακοπές μεχρι τον Σεπτέμβρη και μετά δουλειά...

----------


## Petros

Καλως τον jola, καλη σταδιοδρομια πρωτα απ' ολα και καλη περιηγηση στο forum.

----------


## tankerman

Φιλοι μου γεια σας ονομαζομαι Δημητρης ειμαι 35 ετων και ταξιδευω ως Β Μηχανικος με διπλωμα Α με πλοια Tankers βλεπω το φορουμ πολυ καλο , αλλα το ανακαλυψα σχετικα αργα μιας και σε δυο τρεις μερες φευγω για Fujairh στην παραλαβη του νεου πλοιου της Κristen Νavigation ASTRO TAURUS λυπαμαι που θα ειμαι απων απο αυτο το φορουμ.
φιλικα 
Δημητρης

----------


## nala

> Φιλοι μου γεια σας ονομαζομαι Δημητρης ειμαι 35 ετων και ταξιδευω ως Α Μηχανικος με πλοια Tankers βλεπω το φορουμ πολυ καλο , αλλα το ανακαλυψα σχετικα αργα μιας και σε δυο τρεις μερες φευγω για Fujairh στην παραλαβη του νεου πλοιου της Κristen Νavigation ASTRO TAURUS λυπαμαι που θα ειμαι απων απο αυτο το φορουμ.
> φιλικα 
> Δημητρης


Na se kala kai kalo taksidi. Otan giriseis ta leme.

----------


## CHS

Βρήκατε νερό και μπήκατε?

Γρήγορα τη Bilge pump να μην πνιγούμε:-?  :Very Happy:  :Wink: 

Παρακολουθώ και εγώ το φόρουμ εδώ και λίγο καιρό και είμαι ικανοποιημένος που υπάρχουν πολλές και ενδιαφέρουσες απόψεις σε θέματα σχετικά με τον ευρήτερο χώρο της ναυτιλίας και γενικότερα της θάλασσας που τόσο πολυ αγαπούν όλοι οι Έλληνες!

Keep up the good work!!!!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Βρήκατε νερό και μπήκατε?
> 
> Γρήγορα τη Bilge pump να μην πνιγούμε:-? 
> 
> Παρακολουθώ και εγώ το φόρουμ εδώ και λίγο καιρό και είμαι ικανοποιημένος που υπάρχουν πολλές και ενδιαφέρουσες απόψεις σε θέματα σχετικά με τον ευρήτερο χώρο της ναυτιλίας και γενικότερα της θάλασσας που τόσο πολυ αγαπούν όλοι οι Έλληνες!
> 
> Keep up the good work!!!!!!


 
καλώς τον  :Wink:

----------


## caterina75

Καλησπέρα και καλό καλοκαίρι να έχουμε (καλές διακοπές για μας τους αδειούχους!)

Είμαι η Κατερίνα, από Χαλκίδα και δουλεύω σε κατασκευαστική εταιρεία σκαφών αναψυχής. 
Πέρα από αυτό είμαι εθισμένη με ότι αφορά τη θάλασσα από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου. 
Στην αρχή με μια βάρκα "ιδιοκατασκευής" του πατέρα μου και ατελείωτες ώρες με καθετή και συρτή μετά με καταδύσεις με ψαροντούφεκο στις βραχώδεις παραλίες της περιοχής. 
Το όνειρό μου κάποια στιγμή είναι να πάρω ένα cabin σκαφάκι γύρω στα 6μέτρα για να συνδυάζω το ψάρεμα με κοντινές αποδράσεις, όπως επίσης να βρω και τον χρόνο να ξεκινήσω τα μαθήματα ιστιοπλοϊας που τόσο λατρεύω!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Καλησπέρα και καλό καλοκαίρι να έχουμε (καλές διακοπές για μας τους αδειούχους!)
> 
> Είμαι η Κατερίνα, από Χαλκίδα και δουλεύω σε κατασκευαστική εταιρεία σκαφών αναψυχής. 
> Πέρα από αυτό είμαι εθισμένη με ότι αφορά τη θάλασσα από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου.


καλημέρα Κατερίνα καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας.
Χαίρομαι πραγματικά που είσαι στην παρέα μας, χρειαζόμαστε τις εμπειρίες σου για να αναπτύξουμε την συγκεκριμμένη ενότητα....  :Wink:

----------


## caterina75

Νικόλα σε ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα!!
Οι γνώσεις μου είναι πολύ πολύ λίγες -και μάλιστα μόνο για ένα συγκεκριμένο αντικείμενο- αλλά όπου μπορώ να βοηθήσω πολύ ευχαρίστως.

----------


## mastrokostas

Καλώς την πατριώτισσα απο τα τρελα νερα!!

----------


## caterina75

Καλώς σας βρήκα έτερε ΤρελλοΝερίτη!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Νικόλα σε ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα!!
> Οι γνώσεις μου είναι πολύ πολύ λίγες -και μάλιστα μόνο για ένα συγκεκριμένο αντικείμενο- αλλά όπου μπορώ να βοηθήσω πολύ ευχαρίστως.


Σημασία για εμάς δεν έχουν μόνο οι γνώσεις ας είναι λίγες αλλά να είμαστε μια καλή παρέα !!!
Φανταστείτε ότι το naytilia.gr είναι ενα πλοίο, σκάφος κ.ο.κ. και όλοι εμείς τα μέλη του ταξιδεύουμε μαζί του.....

----------


## Kyriakos

> Σημασία για εμάς δεν έχουν μόνο οι γνώσεις ας είναι λίγες αλλά να είμαστε μια καλή παρέα !!!
> Φανταστείτε ότι το naytilia.gr είναι ενα πλοίο, σκάφος κ.ο.κ. και όλοι εμείς τα μέλη του ταξιδεύουμε μαζί του.....


:shock::shock::shock:

Κάτι τέτοιο δεν είπε και ο καπετάνιος του Τιτανικού?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> :shock::shock::shock:
> 
> Κάτι τέτοιο δεν είπε και ο καπετάνιος του Τιτανικού?


λες να καταλήξουμε σαν τον Τιτανικό ?

----------


## caterina75

> λες να καταλήξουμε σαν τον Τιτανικό ?


O Tιτανικός είχε έναν μόνο καπετάνιο ... μεις εδώ έχουμε πολλούς και ικανούς!

----------


## Kyriakos

> λες να καταλήξουμε σαν τον Τιτανικό ?


Ναι... να γράψουμε ιστορία....




> O Tιτανικός είχε έναν μόνο καπετάνιο ... μεις εδώ έχουμε πολλούς και ικανούς!



Κάτσε να μιλήσουν και οι άλλοι.... :Wink:

----------


## caterina75

Προσωπικά είμαι δηλωμένη άσχετη!!!!!!

----------


## Kyriakos

> Προσωπικά είμαι δηλωμένη άσχετη!!!!!!


Συγνώμη... Κάτσε να μιλήσουν και οι άλλοι καπετάνιοι, να δεις - εννοούσα! :Very Happy:

----------


## thenia

καλησπερα σε ολους !!!!!με λενε θενια ,ειμαι 19 χρονων(τωρα πια επισημα φοιτητρια ...)
βρηκα το site καθως εψαχνα πληροφοριες για τις ΑΕΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ !! ειναι η σχολη στην οποια ηθελα να περασω  και τελικα τα καταφερα!!ηθελα απλα να αναφερω οτι το site ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον, σε κανει και κολλας αν ενδιαφερεσαι γι αυτα τα θεματα! εμαθα πολλα απο τις πιο παλιες συζητησεις σας στο forum (πραγματα που κανενας δεν ειναι διατεθημενος να αναλυσει σε εναν μαθητη που ενδιαφερεται να μαθει τι επιτελους θελει να κανει στην ζωη του,και ποσο μαλλον γι αυτον τον τομεα που δεν ξερουν πολλοι ανθρωποι,αλλα ολοι οι ασχετοι εχουν να σου πουν και απο μια βλακεια γι αυτην με αποτελεσμα να σε κανουν να πιστευεις πραγματα που ουτε κατα διανοια ισχυουν....)

σας ευχαριστω και παλι και ελπιζω να μη σας κουρασα με την πολυλογια μου.αλλα επρεπε να τα αναφερω.....

----------


## efouskayak

Καλώς την συγχαρητήρια για την εισαγωγή σου στην σχολή και καλή συνέχεια .

----------


## nala

> καλησπερα σε ολους !!!!!με λενε θενια ,ειμαι 19 χρονων(τωρα πια επισημα φοιτητρια ...)
> βρηκα το site καθως εψαχνα πληροφοριες για τις ΑΕΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ !! ειναι η σχολη στην οποια ηθελα να περασω και τελικα τα καταφερα!!ηθελα απλα να αναφερω οτι το site ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον, σε κανει και κολλας αν ενδιαφερεσαι γι αυτα τα θεματα! εμαθα πολλα απο τις πιο παλιες συζητησεις σας στο forum (πραγματα που κανενας δεν ειναι διατεθημενος να αναλυσει σε εναν μαθητη που ενδιαφερεται να μαθει τι επιτελους θελει να κανει στην ζωη του,και ποσο μαλλον γι αυτον τον τομεα που δεν ξερουν πολλοι ανθρωποι,αλλα ολοι οι ασχετοι εχουν να σου πουν και απο μια βλακεια γι αυτην με αποτελεσμα να σε κανουν να πιστευεις πραγματα που ουτε κατα διανοια ισχυουν....)
> 
> σας ευχαριστω και παλι και ελπιζω να μη σας κουρασα με την πολυλογια μου.αλλα επρεπε να τα αναφερω.....


Kalos thn, Sixaritiria gia thn epitixia sou stis eksetaseis. Pou akribos mpikes?

Edo briskeis kai anthropous me naytiki kai naytiliaki pira pou omos se sxesi me alous theloun na miloun, na mirastoun tis gnoseis tous kai tis empiries tous. ayto eine kai to kiriarxo stixio ton gorums.... h epikoinonia.! Kala na pernas.

----------


## thenia

> Kalos thn, Sixaritiria gia thn epitixia sou stis eksetaseis. Pou akribos mpikes?
> 
> Edo briskeis kai anthropous me naytiki kai naytiliaki pira pou omos se sxesi me alous theloun na miloun, na mirastoun tis gnoseis tous kai tis empiries tous. ayto eine kai to kiriarxo stixio ton gorums.... h epikoinonia.! Kala na pernas.


 
ευχαριστω nala.....δεν εχω μαθει ακομα σε ποια περιοχη μπηκα αυτα τα αποτελεσματα βγαινουν στις 10 σεπτεμβριου!(οταν μαθω θα σας στειλω ενα μηνυμα να μου πειτε την γνωμη σας εαν ξερετε γι αυτην)
 μεχρι τοτε κανω υπομονη!! :Cool: 

εδω αυτα που συζητατε με εχουν βοηθησει παρα πολυ!!!ειχα μια τρελα με αυτην την σχολη αλλα με αυτα που εχω διαβασει εδω μου αρεσει ακομα περισσοτερο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(ελπιζω να μπορω να σε ρωτησω, αν εχω καποια πληροφορια!!! :Smile: )

----------


## stelios

Kalispera k apo emena! Eimai o Stelios eimai 24 xronon kai parakoloutho kairo to forum sas to opoio vrisko eksairetiko!
Exo k ego trela me tin nautilia k etsi ekana tin praktiki mou askisi sto tmima diaxeirisis planon tis HSW..polu endiaferon empeiria!
Tora eimai fantaros-stin adeia apoluseos vevaia- kai psaxno soga siga gia douleia..

afta gia mena!

Stelios

----------


## Apostolos

Καλως όρισες και εσυ!

----------


## kalypso

καλώς όρισες Στέλιο!!!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας.

----------


## evridiki

Καλως ορισες και καλος πολιτης συντομα...

----------


## nlevog

Είμαι ο Νίκος, και πραγματικά δεν περίμενα ένα τετοιο site. Είμαι πολυ χαρούμενος που το βρήκα.

Είμαι Ναυπηγός Μηχανολόγος σε.... Ναυτιλιακη...

Καλη συνεχεια

----------


## kalypso

καλώς όρισες!!! :Smile:

----------


## SailinG

Καλως σας βρηκα... Πανος... Purchasing Manager

Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους και μακρια απο "προβληματα" του "5 λεπτα πριν φυγω για το σπιτι"  :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλως ήρθες  :Wink:

----------


## evridiki

nlevog kai sailing καλως ορισατε και καλες απολαυσεις!!!

----------


## ASTROFEGGIA

:Razz: γεια και χαρά σε όλους και απο μένα!!
είμαι η Μόνια 28 ετών και εργάζομαι ως πλοιοσυνοδός εδώ και 3 σχεδόν χρόνια.
Το συγκεκριμένο site το παρακολουθώ αρκετούς μήνες-όχι όμως συστηματικά λόγω δύσκολου ωραρίου στη δουλειά-και μπορώ να πώ ότι δίσταζα να γράψω κάτι..
Τον τελευταίο καιρό είχα τη δυνατότητα να σας παρακολουθώ πιο συστηματικά και αυτό που διαπίστωσα είναι οτι το συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ αποτελεί ένα χώρο που απαρτίζεται απο ανθρώπους που σίγουρα έχουν μια κοινή αγάπη.. τη θάλασσα. . αλλά και καλή ψυχή.
είστε όλοι τόσο πρόσχαροι και αγαπητοί που όποιος αποφασίσει να μπεί στην παρέα σας δεν το μετανιωνει. 
φιλιά σε όλη την παρέα και.. καλά ταξίδια σε όλους. Ακόμη και σε αυτούς που ταξιδεύουν μόνο με το μυαλό!!!!!!  :Razz:

----------


## marina

Καλώς μας ήρθες  :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> γεια και χαρά σε όλους και απο μένα!!
> είμαι η Μόνια 28 ετών και εργάζομαι ως πλοιοσυνοδός εδώ και 3 σχεδόν χρόνια.
> Το συγκεκριμένο site το παρακολουθώ αρκετούς μήνες-όχι όμως συστηματικά λόγω δύσκολου ωραρίου στη δουλειά-και μπορώ να πώ ότι δίσταζα να γράψω κάτι..
> Τον τελευταίο καιρό είχα τη δυνατότητα να σας παρακολουθώ πιο συστηματικά και αυτό που διαπίστωσα είναι οτι το συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ αποτελεί ένα χώρο που απαρτίζεται απο ανθρώπους που σίγουρα έχουν μια κοινή αγάπη.. τη θάλασσα. . αλλά και καλή ψυχή.
> είστε όλοι τόσο πρόσχαροι και αγαπητοί που όποιος αποφασίσει να μπεί στην παρέα σας δεν το μετανιωνει. 
> φιλιά σε όλη την παρέα και.. καλά ταξίδια σε όλους. Ακόμη και σε αυτούς που ταξιδεύουν μόνο με το μυαλό!!!!!!


να σαι καλα και σ ευχαριστουμε για τα καλα σου λογια

----------


## Fedoraman

Γεια σε όλους!

Είμαι (προς το παρόν) μαθητης στη Γ΄λυκείου (:twisted :Smile:  και δίνω πανελλήνιες, έχοντας ως στόχο την σχολή (ποια αλλη?)......Όπως πολυ σωστά είπαν και οι άλλοι προλαλήσαντες, είδα θάλασσα και μπήκα!Απο μικρό παιδί είχα το μικρόβιο εκτός του ότι πάντα υπήρχε μια βάρκα πρόχειρη στο σπίτι,το δωμάτιο μου ήταν και είναι γεμάτο μοντέλα πλοιων (και αεροπλάνων) στα οποία είχα όνειρο να μπω κάποτε και να ταξιδέψω.Ελπίζω να περνάμε καλά και θέλω να ευχηθώ και καλή επιτυχία σε όσους δίνουν φέτος και στα παιδιά που είναι στα βαπόρια, καλές θάλασσες.

----------


## marina

Καλώς μας ήρθες και κάθε επιτυχία στις πανελλήνιες......μην αγχώνεσαι.....όλοι έχουμε περάσει από εκεί που είσαι :Razz:  Βάλε σωστό πρόγραμμα και ο στόχος θα επιτευχθεί!! Καλά ταξίδια..... :Cool:

----------


## JASON12345

> Γεια σε όλους!
> 
> Είμαι (προς το παρόν) μαθητης στη Γ΄λυκείου (:twisted και δίνω πανελλήνιες, έχοντας ως στόχο την σχολή (ποια αλλη?)......Όπως πολυ σωστά είπαν και οι άλλοι προλαλήσαντες, είδα θάλασσα και μπήκα!Απο μικρό παιδί είχα το μικρόβιο εκτός του ότι πάντα υπήρχε μια βάρκα πρόχειρη στο σπίτι,το δωμάτιο μου ήταν και είναι γεμάτο μοντέλα πλοιων (και αεροπλάνων) στα οποία είχα όνειρο να μπω κάποτε και να ταξιδέψω.Ελπίζω να περνάμε καλά και θέλω να ευχηθώ και καλή επιτυχία σε όσους δίνουν φέτος και στα παιδιά που είναι στα βαπόρια, καλές θάλασσες.


Γεια σου φίλε!
Είσαι ο μόνος που πάει σχολείο από δω μέσα όπως και εγώ.(αν υπάρχει άλλος να το διαψεύσει)
Βέβαια και πάλι η διαφορά ηλικίας είναι μεγάλη :Sad: .
Καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας.

----------


## Nautikos II

> Γεια σε όλους!
> 
> Είμαι (προς το παρόν) μαθητης στη Γ΄λυκείου (:twisted και δίνω πανελλήνιες, έχοντας ως στόχο την σχολή (ποια αλλη?)......Όπως πολυ σωστά είπαν και οι άλλοι προλαλήσαντες, είδα θάλασσα και μπήκα!Απο μικρό παιδί είχα το μικρόβιο εκτός του ότι πάντα υπήρχε μια βάρκα πρόχειρη στο σπίτι,το δωμάτιο μου ήταν και είναι γεμάτο μοντέλα πλοιων (και αεροπλάνων) στα οποία είχα όνειρο να μπω κάποτε και να ταξιδέψω.Ελπίζω να περνάμε καλά και θέλω να ευχηθώ και καλή επιτυχία σε όσους δίνουν φέτος και στα παιδιά που είναι στα βαπόρια, καλές θάλασσες.


Oλοι στην ιδια θαλασσα πλεουμαι, Καλως ηρθες

----------


## mariosp

Kαλημερα σας ειμαι και εγω ενα καινουργιο μελος του nautilia.Ειμαι μαθητης Β λυκειου και εχω ως στοχο σχολη εμποροπλοιαρχων.το εχω αποφασισει εδω και 3 χρονια και δεν με ενδιαφερει καποια αλλη σχολη!

----------


## Nautikos II

Καλως μας ωρισες και εσυ, ευχες για ενα καλο ταξιδι με το Μ/V Nautilia II

----------


## JASON12345

> .Ειμαι μαθητης Β λυκειου και εχω ως στοχο σχολη εμποροπλοιαρχων.


Σόρυ σόρυ,βιαστικό σχόλιο :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

καλως ήλθατε όλοι στην παρέα μας μην ξεχνάτε και εγώ ειμαι μαθητής τις β΄λυκείου οπότε φίλε jason είμαστε αρκετοί

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλώς ήρθατε στην παρέα μας.

----------


## kalypso

Καλώς όρισες mariosp!!

----------


## evridiki

Καλως τα, τα νεα "αιματα"...Παιδια, χαρα μας που σας εχουμε στην παρεα μας!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## jortheo

Γεια σας, ειμαι ενας λατρης των Μεσων Μαζικης Μεταφορας.

----------


## kalypso

καλώς μας ήρθες jortheo

----------


## marina

Καλώς μας ήρθατε και καλά ταξίδια στο forum :Smile:

----------


## Velista

Δεν μου μύρισε μόνο θάλασσα, αλλά είδα και φως και μπήκα. ΄Εκανα μιά μικρή περατζάδα πριν "μπαρκάρω" και βλέπω τους περισσότερούς σας νέους και θαλασσινούς (έστω και μέλλοντες ορισμένοι). Μάλλον είμαι μεγάλος για τη παρέα, αλλά σκοπεύω να μείνω. Πολλά χρόνια στα αλμυρά (πολλά!!) και συνεχίζω με πανιά. Θα πούμε κι άλλα. Νάστε καλά. Καλά ταξίδια σε όσους μας διαβάζουν απ' τα -πραγματικά- πέλαγα.

----------


## nautikos

> Μάλλον είμαι μεγάλος για τη παρέα, αλλά σκοπεύω να μείνω.


Καταρχην καλωσορισες στην παρεα μας. Δεν υπαρχουν ορια ηλικιας πιστευω για τα θεματα που συζηταμε εδω, αρκει να εισαι καραβολατρης! Ισα ισα μπορει αν εισαι και λιγο μεγαλυτερος να μας προσφερεις γνωση που εμεις δεν κατεχουμε ισως. Καλα ταξιδια!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Δεν μου μύρισε μόνο θάλασσα, αλλά είδα και φως και μπήκα. ΄Εκανα μιά μικρή περατζάδα πριν "μπαρκάρω" και βλέπω τους περισσότερούς σας νέους και θαλασσινούς (έστω και μέλλοντες ορισμένοι). Μάλλον είμαι μεγάλος για τη παρέα, αλλά σκοπεύω να μείνω. Πολλά χρόνια στα αλμυρά (πολλά!!) και συνεχίζω με πανιά. Θα πούμε κι άλλα. Νάστε καλά. Καλά ταξίδια σε όσους μας διαβάζουν απ' τα -πραγματικά- πέλαγα.


Καλωσόρισες στην παρέα μας Velista και να είσαι σίγουρος ότι κανένας δεν είναι μεγάλος για την παρέα μας...

----------


## thodoris7

Καλησπέρα σας,

βρήκα το forum σας,ύστερα από αναζήτηση στο google για εργασία στο εξωτερικό.Το ονομά μου είναι Θοδωρής,είμαι 30 χρονών και ιδιωτικός υπάλληλος και ψάχνω να συγκρίνω τις εργασιακές συνθήκες στο εξωτερικό με αυτή στην Ελλάδα.
Σε πρώτη ματιά που έριξα στο φόρουμ,φαίνεται καλοστημένο και η προσπάθεια πολύ καλή.

Καλώς σας βρήκα!

----------


## kalypso

καλησπέρα!καλώς μας ήρθες thodoris7

----------


## thodoris7

Ευχαριστώ kalypso!!! :Smile:

----------


## efouskayak

καλως μας ήρθες θοδωρή υπάρχει σχετικό θέμα με αυτό που σε ενδιαφέρει ελπίζω να βρείς τις πληροφορίες που ψάχνεις. :Smile:

----------


## Nautikos II

Νεο Αιμα στην ομαδα, καλως ηρθες φιλε Τhodoris7

----------


## Baggeliq

Καλωσόρισες στην παρέα μας thodoris7 
ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΕΔΩ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΩΝ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΛΕΥΡΕΣ ........
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΕΠΕΙΤΡΕΠΕΤΑΙ ?

----------


## thodoris7

Φίλε Baggeliq ,

παίρνω πληροφορίες για την ζωή στο εξωτερικό σε σχέση με την Ελλάδα.
Γενικά βλέπω μία φθίνουσα πορεία στην ζωή των Ελλήνων και θέλω να βρω απαντήσεις σε ερώτημα *Ελλάδα ή εξωτερικό;* 

Κάποτε είχα την ευκαιρία να δουλέψω στο εξωτερικό αλλά κάποια προσωπικά μου,προβλήματα δεν με άφησαν συν ότι ήμουν και μικρότερος σε ηλικία για να πάρω αυτή την απόφαση.

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το καλοσώρισμα!  :Smile:

----------


## evridiki

Το καλως ορισμα και απο μενα....
Εισαι ιδιωτικος υπαλληλος αλλα με τι ειδικοτητα? Η ζωη και οι συνθηκες εργασιας εξω σιγουρα ειναι διαφορετικες....
Αν εισαι καλος το εκτιμανε και σε πληρωνουν αναλογα, η ποιοτητα ζωης ομως -αν και εξαρταται καθαρα απο το τι ανθρωπος εισαι....κοινωνικος, δημοφιλης, εσωστρεφης- ειναι αναλογη απο την χωρα και την κουλτουρα που θα εισαι....

Εχω φιλους που εργαζονται εξω και υπαρχει μια διαφορα....οσοι εφυγαν για να δουλεψουν σχετικα μεγαλοι θελουν να γυρισουν πισω...οσοι εφυγαν απο φοιτητες δεν εχουν κανενα προβλημα να μεινουν..ισως γιατι αυτα που ακουγονται για την ελλαδα ειναι και φουσκωμενα λιγο....

Σαν τους Ελληνες παντως ...πουθενα δεν θα βρεις .... Εξαρταται και τι προτερεοτητες βαζεις στην ζωη σου...

Γενικα ολα αυτα ...περιμενω περισσοτερα απο σενα....

----------


## thodoris7

Είμαι ιδιωτικός υπάλληλος στον τομέα της Πληροφορικής;

Έχεις δουλέψει στο εξωτερικό;

----------


## evridiki

Eχω συνεργαστει αμεσα αλλα και με πολυεθνικες απο εδω...
Eγινε και προταση απο αμερικανικη εταιρεια που ειχα παει και ηρθα σε επαφη...αλλα τελικα ζυγιζεις τα παντα ....το σκεφτομαι ακομα αλλα τα θετικα ειναι αρκετα εδω.... αν το παν για σενα ειναι μονο τα οικονομικα τοτε να πας....σε ποια χωρα σκεφτεσαι? αν θες στειλε και pm.

----------


## thodoris7

> Eχω συνεργαστει αμεσα αλλα και με πολυεθνικες απο εδω...
> Eγινε και προταση απο αμερικανικη εταιρεια που ειχα παει και ηρθα σε επαφη...αλλα τελικα ζυγιζεις τα παντα ....το σκεφτομαι ακομα αλλα τα θετικα ειναι αρκετα εδω.... αν το παν για σενα ειναι μονο τα οικονομικα τοτε να πας....σε ποια χωρα σκεφτεσαι? αν θες στειλε και pm.


Δεν είναι μόνο το οικονομίκο.Είναι πολύπλοκο το θέμα!

----------


## delos

Καλησπερα παιδια και καλως σας βρηκα! Κανετε υπεροχη δουλεια με το site που πιστευω ειναι απο τα πληρεστερα ελληνικα forum! Βρηκα πληροφοριες που θεωρουσα οτι δεν εχει φυλαξει κανεις! Να στε καλα κ συνεχιστε ετσι.
Καραβολατρης και γω απο πιτσιρικι καθως μεγαλωσα πηγαινοερχομενος απο Πειραια-Πατμο κ αντιστροφα με την ΔΑΝΕ κ τα Ιαλυσος, Ροδος και Πατμος (RIP...). 
Αυτα τα λιγα, ελπιζω να τα λεμε απο τις σελιδες του forum  :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Καλώς ήρθες κοντά μας φίλε.... καλά ταξίδια μαζί μας :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Καλως ηρθες φιλε.Ελπιζω να μεινεις για πολυ καιρο στην παρεα μας.


ΥΓ:Πολυ ωραιο το ονομα χρηστη που εβαλες.Αχ τι μα κανεις...

----------


## delos

Χαχαχα thanks φιλε μου! Να σου πω την αληθεια ομως δεν το εβαλα λογω Δηλου απλα ετσι με φωναζουν οι φιλοι μου...απο το ονομα μου Παντελης, Πατινιωτης γαρ.... Παντως εχω ακουσει τα καλυτερα για τη Δηλο και σιγουρα καποια στιγμη θα την επισκευθω!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εχεις δικιο για τη Δηλο,αλλα επειδη ο καθενας με την τρελα του και ο Captain_Nionios με τις διδυμες γαλλιδες του,εννοω αυτο το Δηλος: http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread....C4%E7%EB%EF%F2
 :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## delos

Α μαλιστα καταλαβα..ερωτας! Δεν πηγε το μυαλο μου γιατι το βαπορι δεν το θυμαμαι καθολου! Ερχοταν Πειραια? Αν ερχοταν πιστευω θα το θυμομουνα!

----------


## Orion_v

Καλως σας βρηκα , αν και μεγαλος λατρης των "πετουμενων" και ορεσιβιος  :Very Happy:  λογω καταγωγης ,  λεω να μπαρκαρω μαζι σας επειδη μου αρεσουν οι περιπετειες , αν και αμαθος απο θαλασσα ( τα συνηθισμενα ταξιδια του τουριστα εχω κανει :mrgreen: ) . Ελπιζω να μη με πεταξετε στη θαλασσα :mrgreen: :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

καλως ηρθες

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Καλω ηρθες και νομιζω θα μπεις σιγα σιγα στο κλιμα.Θαλασσα,ομορφες ακτες,βαπορια και σκαφη οτι θα βρεις εδω μεσα.Καλη διασκεδαση. :Wink:

----------


## Orion_v

Ευχαριστω παιδια , να 'στε καλα !!!

----------


## fotini86

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα αυτού του καταπληκτικού forum (αν δεν πενέψεις το σπίτι σου θα πέσει να σε πλακώσει  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: ).

Ονομάζομαι Φωτεινή, είμαι τελοιόφητη του Παν/μίο Αιγαίου, Τμήματος Ναυτιλίας & Επιχειρηματικών Υπηρεσιών και αναμένω από στιγμή σε στιγμή να ξεκινήσω το μεταπτυχιακό μου.

Η λατρεία για την θάλασσα ξεκίνησε κάπως "επισοδιακά" θα έλεγα .... 

Αυτά για την ώρα

----------


## Orion_v

Καλως τη !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## veronika

Γεια σε ολους σας!Αν και δεν ειχα ποτε ιδιαιτερη σχεση με τι θαλασσα,αρχιζω σιγα σιγα να αποκταω,αφου εχω σχεση εδω και μερικους μηνες με ναυτικο.Χαιρομαι πολυ που υπαρχει ενα site σαν το nautilia.gr.Διαβασα πολυ ενδιαφερουσες αποψεις και ενημερωθηκα για πραγματα που ουτε τα φανταζομουν!Αλλες φορες συγκινηθηκα η και χαμογελασα διαβαζοντας κατι.Πιστευω πως το site θα αποδειχθει χρησιμο και ενημερωτικο για μενα καθως και ενας καλος φιλος για τους δυσκολους μηνες που με περιμενουν....Ευχομαι τα καλυτερα σε ολους!

----------


## Rocinante

Καλως ορισες στην παρεα μας VERONIKA. Ετσι ειναι οπως τα λες. Το Nautilia.gr σε ενημερωνει σε διασκεδαζει και καποιες φορες γινεται αφορμη για προβληματισμο.Ασε δε τις συναντησεις και τα ταξιδια (ενταξει ενα εχουμε κανει ως τωρα  :Very Happy:  ) Ειναι η καλυτερη συντροφια.

----------


## vinman

Καλημέρα σε όλους...!!!
Το όνομα μου είναι Μάνος,είμαι 34 ετών και αν και είμαι τελείως άσχετος επαγγελματικά με τη θάλασσα (εκτός από μία περίοδο δύο ετών που δούλευα σε πρακτορείο στον Πειραιά),είμαι φανατικός καραβολάτρης απο μικρός και παραμένω ως τώρα!!
Πάντα θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου να φωτογραφίζει πλοία...(ακόμα και τις παλιές καλές εποχές της δεκαετίας του 90 που αν σε έπαιρναν χαμπάρι οι λιμενικοί άρχιζε το κυνηγητό!!!)....και όποτε μπορώ συνεχίζω να φωτογραφίζω....
Κάνω αρκετά ταξίδια με πλοίο κάθε χρόνο...και όπως θα έχετε ήδη διαπιστώσει σχεδόν πάντα γυρίζω με αρκετό υλικό...
Επίσης τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια το γραφείο μου βρίσκεται στην Ακτή Μιαούλη οπότε έχω άμμεση επαφή με το λιμάνι και τα πλοία του...οπτικά!!!
(αν και απο τέλος Αυγούστου μετακομίζω για Αθήνα και αυτό θα μου κοστίσει συναισθηματικά αρκετά....5 χρόνια είναι αυτά...)
Χαίρομαι λοιπόν που μπαίνω στην όμορφη παρέα σας και επίσης πιο πολύ χαίρομαι που θα μπορώ να μοιράζομαι τις αναμνήσεις μου απο τα πλοία με ανθρώπους που έχουν το ίδιο πάθος με εμένα...!!!!
Καλά μας ταξίδια λοιπόν...!!!

----------


## lissos

Καλησπερα - μερα, οτι να ναι τελος παντων...

Δεν εφταιγα  εγω...
Ειμαι γιος πλοιαρχου...
Δεν μπορουσα να κανω διαφορετικα...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ecstasea

Καλημερα σε ολους, διαβαζω συχνα εδώ και καιρό ως επισκέπτης και μιας και δεν ξερω τι να κανω με τον ανυπαρκτο ελευθερο μου χρόνο πλεον ειμαι επίσημα μελος. ομολογώ πως υπάρχει πληθώρα πληροφόρησης σε ολα τα επιπεδα και αυτο ειναι πολυ σημαντικο. 

καλη συνεχεια και καλως σας βρηκα.


Φιλικά

Πανος

----------


## sonia24

καλως μας βρήκατε και σας βρήκαμε λοιπον!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Έλενα

> Ξενοκράτη, καλώς ήρθες σε αυτήν την παρέα φίλων της θάλασσας και των βαποριών!


Χαίρεται.....είμαι η Έλενα, 18 χρον'ων... και ελπίζω να μπω στην σχολή πλοιάρχων ασπρόπυργου........ :Surprised: ops:

----------


## mastrokostas

Καλή επιτυχία σου ευχόμαστε !!

----------


## Έλενα

:Sad: 


> Καλή επιτυχία σου ευχόμαστε !!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ... 
Καλό Χειμώνα σε όλους...

----------


## x-cruiser

:Very Happy: Διαβάζοντας όλο αυτό το διάστημα το site ήθελα να είμαι κι εγώ μέλος αυτής της ενδιαφέρουσας παρέας. Η Θεσσαλονίκη μας είναι μακριά? Προγραμματίστε και κάτι για τους εδώ φίλους! Καμμιά συνάντηση να γνωριστούμε ? Έχουμε κάτι μεζέδες super!!

----------


## Thanos AEN/A

Παιδια καλησπερα με λενε θαναση και ειμαι στην σχολη μηχανικων στον ασπροπυργο.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Παιδια καλησπερα με λενε θαναση και ειμαι στην σχολη μηχανικων στον ασπροπυργο.


Καλώς ήρθες Θανάση στην παρέα μας .

----------


## jerry_p

> Διαβάζοντας όλο αυτό το διάστημα το site ήθελα να είμαι κι εγώ μέλος αυτής της ενδιαφέρουσας παρέας. Η Θεσσαλονίκη μας είναι μακριά? Προγραμματίστε και κάτι για τους εδώ φίλους! Καμμιά συνάντηση να γνωριστούμε ? Έχουμε κάτι μεζέδες super!!


καλώς μας βρήκες ...
... και να ήταν μόνο οι μεζέδες (το θέμα αυτό εποπτεύει ο Mastrokostas), οι Θεσσαλονικείς είναι πάντα ωραία παρέα!

----------


## george_gav21

geia sas paidia eimai o giwrgos apo volo 18 xronwn kai perimenw na perasw stin sxoli :Wink:   Y.G poli wraio site exete kanei me poli endiaferouses plirofories

----------


## george_gav21

KALWS SAS VRIKA SIMERA PERASA KAI MIXANIONA KAPETANIOS AN KSEREI KANEIS KATI GIA TIN SXOLI AS MOU STEILEI PLZ :Wink:

----------


## fistikovoutiro

Καλώς σας βρήκα , συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθειά σας

----------


## Charlie Haas

Νέος στο φόρουμ , Καλώς σας βρήκα και συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθειά σας , συνεχίστε έτσι .... :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

> Νέος στο φόρουμ , Καλώς σας βρήκα και συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθειά σας , συνεχίστε έτσι ....


Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας φίλε Charlie Haas, σ' ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σου λόγια :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## zissimo

Καλως σας βρηκα, και καλα πανια.
Ζησιμος απο Πατρα

----------


## KOB

Καλημερα σε ολους, 
Ψαχνοντας διαφορα στο ιντερνετ, επεσα πανω στο φορουμ σας, το οποιο ειλικρινα φαινεται δουλεμενο με πολυ μερακι και ηταν κατι που χρειαζοταν σε αυτη το πολυ κλειστο industry. 
Λεγομαι Κωνσταντινος, και αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι operations manager σε μια εταιρια με 4 Bulk Carriers. 
Εχοντας περασει στα 10 χρονια της Επαγγελματικης μου εμπειριας και απο chartering και απο operations, χαρα μου να βοηθησω οσο μπορω, εστω και με ενα μικρο λιθαρακι, στο να εμπλουτιστει η ωραια σας δουλεια/προσπαθεια με πληροφοριες. 
Θα τα λεμε συχνα. 
Καλως σας βρηκα λοιπον και ευχαριστω για τη φιλοξενια. 
brgds
Κωνσταντινος

----------


## Nautikos II

> Καλημερα σε ολους, 
> 
> Ψαχνοντας διαφορα στο ιντερνετ, επεσα πανω στο φορουμ σας, το οποιο ειλικρινα φαινεται δουλεμενο με πολυ μερακι και ηταν κατι που χρειαζοταν σε αυτη το πολυ κλειστο industry. 
> Λεγομαι Κωνσταντινος, και αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι operations manager σε μια εταιρια με 4 Bulk Carriers. 
> Εχοντας περασει στα 10 χρονια της Επαγγελματικης μου εμπειριας και απο chartering και απο operations, χαρα μου να βοηθησω οσο μπορω, εστω και με ενα μικρο λιθαρακι, στο να εμπλουτιστει η ωραια σας δουλεια/προσπαθεια με πληροφοριες. 
> Θα τα λεμε συχνα. 
> Καλως σας βρηκα λοιπον και ευχαριστω για τη φιλοξενια. 
> brgds
> 
> Κωνσταντινος


Καλως μας ηρθες

----------


## sea_serenade

Καλώς ήρθες KOB στην παρέα μας!!!

----------


## efouskayak

Καλημέρα καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας .

----------


## fotini86

Καλώς ήρθες ΚΟΒ σε μια πολυ-ταξιδεμένη παρέα!!!

----------


## rouli726

καλησπερα σας και καλως σας βρηκα!ειμαι η εφη και εδω και εναμιση χρονο ζω στα καραβια.μπορει να μην ειμαι ναυτης η πλοιαρχος ειμαι ομως πληρωμα επιβατηγων,καζινο συγκεκριμενα,και νιωθω ναυτικος.λατρευω τη ζωη στη θαλασσα με ολα τα καλα και τα κακα της.θα θελα πολυ καποια στιγμη να μπορεσω να κανω μεγαλυτερο ταξιδι αποτι στα ορια της αδριατικης.φιλια σε ολους και μπραβο για τον ωραιο χωρο που εχετε δημιουργησει για μας.

----------


## mastrokostas

> καλησπερα σας και καλως σας βρηκα!ειμαι η εφη και εδω και εναμιση χρονο ζω στα καραβια.μπορει να μην ειμαι ναυτης η πλοιαρχος ειμαι ομως πληρωμα επιβατηγων,καζινο συγκεκριμενα,και νιωθω ναυτικος.λατρευω τη ζωη στη θαλασσα με ολα τα καλα και τα κακα της.θα θελα πολυ καποια στιγμη να μπορεσω να κανω μεγαλυτερο ταξιδι αποτι στα ορια της αδριατικης.φιλια σε ολους και μπραβο για τον ωραιο χωρο που εχετε δημιουργησει για μας.


Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας !!

----------


## southpacific

Γειά και χαρά σε όλους,μπράβο στο Forum σας.Ψάχνοντας στο ίντερνετ "συγκρούστηκα" στο nautilia παρόλο που είμαι απόμαχος των ωκεανών το βρίσκω υπέροχο και παραμένω παρά την μεγάλη διαφορά ηλικίας που έχω από εσάς(ίσως και να είμαι ο μεγαλύτερος).Καλή Χρονιά,γαλήνιες θάλασσες και να μήν σταματούν ποτέ οι μηχανές αυτών που ταξιδεύουν.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Γειά και χαρά σε όλους,μπράβο στο Forum σας.Ψάχνοντας στο ίντερνετ "συγκρούστηκα" στο nautilia παρόλο που είμαι απόμαχος των ωκεανών το βρίσκω υπέροχο και παραμένω παρά την μεγάλη διαφορά ηλικίας που έχω από εσάς(ίσως και να είμαι ο μεγαλύτερος).Καλή Χρονιά,γαλήνιες θάλασσες και να μήν σταματούν ποτέ οι μηχανές αυτών που ταξιδεύουν.


Καλώς ήρθες!
Περιμένουμε να μοιραστείς μαζί μας τις εμπειρίες σου..! :Very Happy:

----------


## Απόστολος Αλατάς

Αποστόλης.
Δεν έχω μεγάλη σχέση με τα ναυτιλιακά, γι' αυτό και δεν συμμετέχω ιδιαίτερα στο φόρουμ, απέκτησα ωστόσο μια κάποια σχέση από το 2003 όταν αγόρασα ένα εξοχικό στην Τήνο. 
Ελπίζω να με συγχωρέσετε.
Κοντεύω τα 47, είμαι υπάλληλος και προσπαθώ, εδώ και 12 χρόνια να γίνω Χριστιανός, χωρίς μέχρι τώρα σπουδαία αποτελέσματα.
Σας εύχομαι καλή πρόοδο.

----------


## Rocinante

Αποστολε σε καλοσοριζουμε στην παρεα μας. Πολλοι εδω μεσα δεν εχουν σχεση με τα ναυτιλιακα αλλα μας συνδεει η αγαπη για τη θαλασσα.
Και φυσικα σε καλοσοριζω εγω και για ενα λογω παραπανω μιας και καταγομαι απο το νησι που καποιος ξεχασε την πορτα ανοιχτη και κανει παντα ρευμα. Καλα μας ταξιδια...

----------


## nasosvotanikos

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ--ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΣΑΣ---ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ---

----------


## mastropanagos

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ--ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΣΑΣ---ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ---


Υπαρχει χωρος για ολους,αναζητησε τα θεματα που σε ενδιαφερουν και θα βρεις πολλα.... :Wink: 
Ειμαστε εκτος θεματος εδω...

----------


## nasosvotanikos

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΩ ΚΑΙΡΟ---ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΑΥΜΑΣΙΟ---ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ 63 ΕΤΩΝ --ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΟΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ--ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΗΣ ΠΟΛΥΚΑΤΟΙΚΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΛΩ ΔΙΑΜΕΡΙΣΜΑΤΑ---ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΣΥΝΔΕΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΧΟΜΠΥ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΨΑΡΕΜΑ---ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ 5ΜΕΤΡΟ ΣΚΑΦΟΣ ΜΕ ΣΠΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΙΣ ΒΟΛΤΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟ----ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΜΕΝΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΟΜΠΥ ΜΟΥ----ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ----

----------


## dimitris

Νασο Καλως ηρθες  στην μεγαλυτερη θαλασσινη παρεα !!!

----------


## nasosvotanikos

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΥΡΙΕ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΟΓΙΑ---ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ--- ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ

----------


## Northern_Lights

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι σήμερα ανακάλυψα την παρέα σας και αυτό
με στεναχωρεί απο την μία γιατί τόσο καιρό δεν το ήξερα 
αλλά απο την άλλη χάρηκα ιδιαίτερα γιατί βλέπω οτι έχει
γίνει πολύ και καλή δουλειά..
Με μια γρήγορη ματιά έχω πολύ διάβασμα μπροστά μου!!

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους και καλά ταξίδια να έχουμε!


Δημήτρης
Ανθυπλοίαρχος

----------


## mastrokostas

Καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας !

----------


## dizaia

Γεια σας !!! Μολις γραφτηκα στο φορουμ !!! Ειναι καταπληκτικο
το φορουμ, δεν ηξερα οτι υπηρχε τετοιο για την ναυτιλια. Ειμαι 
μελος σε αλλα τεσσερα, τα οποια ειναι ομως σχετικα με μοτοσυκλετες.
Ως ναυτικος, μολις το ανακαλυψα εκρινα οτι επρεπε να εγγραφτω αμεσως.
Καλως σας βρηκα. Ειμαι Β μηχανικος απο Πατρα.

Μιας και αφου αυτο το θεμα το ανακοινωσα στο Σχολια - Παρατηρησεις, θα ηλεθα και εγω να επισημανω, οτι θα επρεπε να υπηρχε και μια ενοτητα, οπου
να μπορουν τα νεα μελη να συστηνονται, οπως κανω και εγω τωρα, κατι που υπαρχει στα αλλα φορουμ, και δεν ηξερα εγω που να δημοσιευσω, σε ποια ενοτητα δηλαδη την εγγραφη μου.

----------


## dimitris

καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας λοιπον και σε αυτο το θεμα καλωςοριζουμε τα νεα μελη μας! καποιος απο τους Admin μας θα μεταφερει και το δικο σου χαιρετισμο εκει :Wink:

----------


## dizaia

ευχαριστω, καλως σας βρηκα.
αρα υπηρχε η ενοτητα, αλλα απο τι φαινεται, δεν μπορεσα να την εντοπισω πριν. οκ.
η μεταφορα δεν χρειαζεται, ποσταρισα και στην ενοτητα, ''καλωσορισατε !!!''

----------


## dizaia

Γεια σας !!! Μολις γραφτηκα στο φορουμ !!! Ειναι καταπληκτικο
το φορουμ, δεν ηξερα οτι υπηρχε τετοιο για την ναυτιλια. Ειμαι 
μελος σε αλλα τεσσερα, τα οποια ειναι ομως σχετικα με μοτοσυκλετες.
Ως ναυτικος, μολις το ανακαλυψα εκρινα οτι επρεπε να εγγραφτω αμεσως.
Καλως σας βρηκα. Ειμαι Β μηχανικος απο Πατρα.

αυτη την φορα σας χαιρετω σαν νεο μελος, στο σωστο topic, χε,χε,χε

----------


## sylver23

καλως ηρθες και καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## cataman

Καταρχήν καλώς σας βρήκα. Το κανονικό όνομα Μάκης, το καλλιτεχνικό cataman. Σαν νέο μέλος αυτής τις θαλασσινής κοινότητας θα ήθελα να σας συγχαρώ για την καταπληκτική δουλειά που κάνετε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια που υπάρχει αυτό το site. 
Μέσα σε αυτόν τον ωκεανό των ιστοσελίδων και μετά από πολύ αναζήτηση με βοηθό μια πυξίδα και ένα ναυτικό χάρτη βρήκα το λιμάνι που αναζητούσα. 
Η σχέση μου με την θάλασσα και το υγρό στοιχείο ξεκίνησε όταν αγόρασα ένα windserfing. Γνωρίζοντας πλέον να δαμάζω τα κύματα μόνος, το επόμενο μου βήμα είναι να κάνω το ίδιο και με ένα μικρό σκάφος καταμαράν με την οικογένεια μου.
Θα τα λέμε συχνά, έχω πολύ διάβασμα ακόμα και σίγουρα θα χρειαστώ τις γνώσεις και τις εμπειρίες των μελών αυτής της κοινότητας.
Και πάλι καλώς σας βρήκα και καλούς αέρηδες στα πανιά μας.

----------


## efouskayak

καλως ηρθες και καλη συνεχεια  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blackrider

Γεια σας παιδια!Ειμαι ο Γιωργης και ειμαι 16 χρονων.Πορωση με τα πλοια απο πιτσιρικας.Το αγαπημενο μου ειναι των Μινωικων το Ευρωπα παλας.

----------


## cpt babis

ΚΑΛΩΣ ΗΡΘΕΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ.ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ

----------


## Prisoner

Kalispera se olous!! Eimai kainourgios stin parea sas kai euxomai kali sinexeia. 

Asxoloume ta teleutea 4 xronia me tin nautilia kai den tha pw pos ta pragmata ine opws ta oneireutika...Anyway tha ta poume stin poria.

----------


## sea_serenade

Φίλε Prisoner, καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας!!!

----------


## EYA

Γειά σας! Σήμερα έκανα την εγγραφή μου στο forum. Ενδιαφέρουσα θεματολογία και όμορφες φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Eng

Καλως την Ευα, καλωσορισες στο χωρο μας. Προσωπικα χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα οταν η Γυναικα ασχολειται με τη Θαλασσα.
Καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## EYA

Καλησπέρα Eng! Η θάλασσα και η γυναίκα είναι γένους θηλυκού...  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

καλως όρισες εύα !!
να προσθέσω εγώ και καταστροφικού???:mrgreen:
(φυσικά πλακίζω)

----------


## EYA

> καλως όρισες εύα !!
> να προσθέσω εγώ και καταστροφικού???:mrgreen:
> (φυσικά πλακίζω)


Πυρ Γυνή και Θάλασσα... :mrgreen:

----------


## Απόστολος Αλατάς

Καλοσωρίσατε νέοι στην παρέα μας!!

----------


## REDBLACK

καλησπερα κι απο μενα. οπως οι περισσοτεροι εδω μεσα ετσι κι εγω τρελος με το καλοκαιρι, την θαλασσα και τα ομορφα πλοια.

----------


## cataman

> καλησπερα κι απο μενα. οπως οι περισσοτεροι εδω μεσα ετσι κι εγω τρελος με το καλοκαιρι, την θαλασσα και τα ομορφα πλοια.


Ο καθένας με την αθεράπευτη τρέλα του!!! :Very Happy: 

Καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας!! :Cool:

----------


## Απόστολος Αλατάς

> καλησπερα κι απο μενα. οπως οι περισσοτεροι εδω μεσα ετσι κι εγω τρελος με το καλοκαιρι, την θαλασσα και τα ομορφα πλοια.


Καλώς ήρθες Redblack στην παρέα μας!
Οπως έγραψε πρωτύτερα και ο cataman ο καθένας μας έχει και μια τρέλλα μέσα του!!

----------


## Έλενα

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!! ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΔΕΝ ΕΤΥΧΕ ΝΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΘΩ ΠΟΤΕ... ΜΕ ΛΕΝΕ ΕΛΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΤΡΕΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ...

----------


## Blackrider

Καλως μας ηρθες!!!

----------


## Sotiris1785

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας, ειμαι νεος στην παρεα σας, παρακολουθω καιρο την ωραια δουλεια που κανετε!

----------


## mastrokostas

Καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας !!

----------


## Απόστολος Αλατάς

Καλώς ήρθες Σωτήρη!

----------


## nautical96

Καλησπέρα σε ολους είμαι νεος εδω στην παρέα σας.Εύχομαι να τα πάω καλά με ολους.Μανώλης

----------


## cataman

Καλώς ήρθες Μανώλη στην Nautilιακή παρέα μας!!!
Όλοι είναι ευπρόσδεκτοι. :Razz:

----------


## Απόστολος Αλατάς

Καλώς ήρθες Μανόλη από το ωραίο Ρέθυμνο!

----------


## Natalia_gr

Εχει περασει αρκετος καιρος απο τοτε που ακολουθησα την ομαδα σας, αλλα δεν εχουμε καταφερει να συστηθουμε...

Ειμαι λοιπον η Ναταλια, ετων 33 και ειμαι δημοσιος υπαλληλος στο επαγγελμα. Αγαπω κι εγω την θαλασσα με την σειρα μου, μιας και με εχει συναρπασει απο πολυ νωρις σε ηλικια.

Οπως ισως καποιοι θα εχετε διαβασει, ειχα την τυχη να εχω για πατερα τον καπετανιο του ΝΗΡΕΑ. Ομως η οικογενειακη μας σχεση με την θαλασσα δεν σταματα εδω. Ο αδερφος μου ακολουθησε κι εκεινος τον δρομο της θαλασσας με αποτελεσμα σημερα πια να ειναι κι εκεινος καπετανιος. Ηλικιακα ειναι πιο μεγαλος και δεν τον ζηλευω καθολου. χαχαχαχα

Δυστυχως στην τελευταια συναντηση της παρεας δεν μπορεσα να παραβρεθω για 2 λογους. Ο ενας ηταν λογο υπηρεσιας στην δουλεια μου κατα την περιοδο των εκλογων και ο αλλος ηταν πως, ακομα και να μην ειχα δουλεια, δεν ξερω σχεδον κανεναν σας οποτε, πως θα ερχομουν? δηλαδη πως θα σας αναγνωριζα? (με αυτη την εννοια!!).

Θελω να πιστευω πως την επομενη φορα θα εχω τον χρονο να σας ακολουθησω στην συναντηση και να γνωριστουμε.

Χαρηκα πολυ λοιπον για την γνωρημια,

Να περνατε ολοι καλα,
Φιλικα,
Ναταλια_

----------


## efouskayak

Καλώς όρισες Ναταλία, σε επόμενη συνάντηση να κανονίσεις να έρθεις και μην σε νοιάζει σίγουρα θα γνωρίσεις τον κόσμο του ναυτιλία  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Καλωσόρισες και απο μενα Ναταλια στην..ναυτικη μας οικογενεια. 
Ελπίζουμε να σε εχουμε σε επόμενη συνάντηση του Ναυτιλια και να μας πεις και ιστοριες απο τον.."Νηρεα" που οπως εχω πει και στο παρελθον, το εχω μεγαλη αδυναμια αυτο το καραβακι, μιας και "εζησα" στη φαντασια μου πολλά ταξίδια μεσα απο τις σελίδες του Ε.

----------


## mary22

Kαλησπέρα σε όλους..
Είμαι η Μαρία και ειμαι 22 χρονών,δούλεψα για 3 χρόνια σε ναυτιλιακή,οι γονείς μου είναι και οι 2 απο τον ίδιο χώρο και εγώ είμαι ερωτευμένη με την θάλασσα!
Απο το μπαλκόνι μου έχω την τύχη να την βλέπω καθημερινά και αν ποτέ χρειαστεί να φύγω απο δω θα μου κοστίσει παααααααααααρα πολυ!
Φέτος αποφάσισα να γραφτώ σε ένα ιεκ για να σπουδάσω ναυτιλιακά..
Πολλοί μου λένε ότι αυτοκτονώ πού αφήνω την πανεπιστημιακή σχολή που έχω περάσει...αλλα εγώ δεν τους ακούω...όταν αγαπάς κάτι,το παλεύεις όπως μπορείς...κι αν κάτι δεν το αγαπάς,πως να το παλέψεις...?
Είμαι λοιπόν αισιόδοξη ότι θα τα καταφέρω κι ας ειναι απίστευτα δύσκολα τα πράγματα..

Αυτααααα απο μένα προς το παρόν! 
Καλώς σας βρήκα!!

----------


## Natalia_gr

Καλημερα και παλι...

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ για το καλως ορισμα
Στην επομενη συναντηση θα χαρω πολυ να ερθω, αρκει να μπορεσω να σας βρω-ξεχωρισω!! χαχαχαχα
ENG, σ ευχαριστω πολυ...Ναι, θα χαρω πολυ να μοιραστω μαζι σας τα ταξιδια μου με τον ΝΗΡΕΑ και φυσικα και τις αρκετες φωτογραφιες του....

Προς το παρον σας φιλω, και ανυπομονω να τα πουμε απο κοντα...

Φιλια σε ολους,
Ναταλια_

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καλώς ήρθατε όλοι σας στην παρέα μας, 22/11/09 η επόμενη μας συνάντηση περισσότερα τις επόμενες μέρες.

----------


## Απόστολος Αλατάς

> Δυστυχως στην τελευταια συναντηση της παρεας δεν μπορεσα να παραβρεθω για 2 λογους. Ο ενας ηταν λογο υπηρεσιας στην δουλεια μου κατα την περιοδο των εκλογων και ο αλλος ηταν πως, ακομα και να μην ειχα δουλεια, δεν ξερω σχεδον κανεναν σας οποτε, πως θα ερχομουν? δηλαδη πως θα σας αναγνωριζα? (με αυτη την εννοια!!).


Γαρύφαλλο στ' αυτί! Αλάνθαστη μέθοδος!

----------


## Απόστολος Αλατάς

Καλοσωρίζω κι εγώ τις δύο κοπέλες! 
Μαρία εύχομαι η επιλογή σου να σου βγει σε καλό! Δεν γινόταν να γραφόσουν στο ΙΕΚ αφού τέλειωνες με το Πανεπιστήμιο;

----------


## mary22

Καλημέρα Απόστολε!
Γινόταν κι αυτό αλλά είχα μέλλον ακομη για να το τελειώσω και είναι κάτι που δεν μου ταιριάζει τελικά....Δυστυχώς,στα 17 μου είχα τα πράγματα πιο ουτοπικά στο κεφαλάκι μου..

----------


## Απόστολος Αλατάς

Τουλάχιστον έβαψες το μαλλί ξανθό;

----------


## Hlias

Παιδιά... τι να σας πω, έχω μείνει άναυδος από το συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ... πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά, έχω νιώσει ενθουσιασμό αλλά και συγκίνηση με αυτά που μέχρι τώρα έχω διαβάσει και είναι σίγουρο ότι θα καταναλώσω πάρα πολλές ώρες σε αυτές τις σελίδες...

Είμαι ο Ηλίας, 26 χρονών, μου αρέσουν πολύ η θάλασσα και ό,τι έχει να κάνει με αυτή. Μου αρέσουν τα πλοία, ειδικά τα παλιά, τα κλασσικά, τα ιστορικά, θέλω πολύ να μαθαίνω την ιστορία τους. Αν έχουν βυθιστεί, ψάχνω να μάθω το πως και κάτω από ποιές συνθήκες έγινε αυτό... Ανήκω στην κατηγορία των ανθρώπων που πιστεύουν ότι τα πλοία έχουν ψυχή, μπορούν να αποκτήσουν ψυχή... Ασχολούμαι και με την αυτόνομη κατάδυση, οπότε μου αρέσει πολύ να επισκέπτομαι τα πλοία που ξεκουράζονται στον πάτο της θάλασσας... τουλάχιστον στο βάθος που μου επιτρέπετε να πάω... Η μισή μου καταγωγή είναι απο την Αντίπαρο, οπότε από ταξίδια... άλλο τίποτα... 

Θα τα λέμε απο δώ και πέρα, στα θέματα που μπορώ να συμμετέχω και πάλι συγχαρητήρια για την πολύ καλή δουλειά παιδιά! Μπράβο!

----------


## cpt babis

Καλως ηρθες Ηλια στη μεγαλη και πανεμορφη παρεα μας!!!! :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

Καλώς ήλθες Ηλία!Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## petritis

Γειά χαρά στα παιδιά!!!
Δημήτρης Ικαρία!

----------


## Natalia_gr

Καλως ορισες Δημητρη....

απο ποιο χωριο της Πανεμορφης Ικαριας ?????



Ναταλια_

----------


## petritis

από τον Αρμενιστἠ!
 δεν έχω και ιδιαίτερη σχέση με τα καράβια αλλά θα ήθελα πολύ να αρχίσω να ασχολούμαι! 
Ευχαριστώ για την υποδοχή Ναταλία!

----------


## Rocinante

> από τον Αρμενιστἠ!
> δεν έχω και ιδιαίτερη σχέση με τα καράβια αλλά θα ήθελα πολύ να αρχίσω να ασχολούμαι! 
> Ευχαριστώ για την υποδοχή Ναταλία!


Καλως ορισες. Κριμα που δεν ειναι μαζι μας ο Πατριωτης σου Moderator και καλος φιλος Sylver 23 να σε υποδεχθει. Παρουσιαστηκε σημερα φανταρος  :Sad:

----------


## petritis

Ναι το γνωρίζω ότι παρουσιάστηκε ο Συλβέστρος!σε καμιά εικοσαριά μέρες που θα επιστρέψει θα τα λέμε όμως!!!!

----------


## Astongoft

What's up everyone, I'm new to the forum and just wanted to say hey. Hopefully I posted this in the right section!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Welcome to our forum Astongoft and enjoy it as we all do.

----------


## Απόστολος Αλατάς

Καλοσωρίζω κι εγώ τον Ηλία και τον Δημήτρη τον Ικαριώτη! Εύχομαι καλές αναζητήσεις και ευχάριστες και ωφέλιμες συμμετοχές, γενικότερα!

----------


## billpsill

καλησπέρα σε όλο το forum. καλώς σας βρήκα!!!αν και είμαι εγγεγραμμένος εδώ και καιρό τώρα άρχισα να παρακολουθώ. βρίσκω το site πολύ αξιόλογο με πολλά ενδιαφέροντα θέματα. είμαι ο Βασίλης από Μυτιλήνη

----------


## Απόστολος Αλατάς

Γεια σου Βασίλη από την Μυτιλήνη! Σου εύχομαι καλή διαμονή!

----------


## xotiko

Καλησπερα σε ολους!Ειμαι μελος λιγων λεπτων και προσπαθω να μαθω αμεσως τον τροπο επικοινωνιας σας.Υπομονη!Ειμαι απολυτα στεριανη δασκαλα,αλλα εκτος απο το οτι λατρευω τη θαλασσα,ειμαι απογονος καπετανιων,τυχαινει να λατρευω κι εναν εξαιρετικο καπετανιο της ποντοπορας ναυτιλιας που τωρα ταξιδευει οπως παντα και νιωθω καπως σαν σε οικογενεια εδω μεσα κι ισως ενας τροπος να αισθανομαι και κοντα του.Εισαστε γλυκυτατοι ολοι,ζεστα ανθρωπινοι κι ευχαριστω για το καλωσορισμα.

----------


## Απόστολος Αλατάς

Καλώς ήρθες ...ξωτικό στην παρέα μας!

----------


## xotiko

:Razz: Ευχαριστω πολυ!Ειναι συγκινητικο το καλωσορισμα που μου κανετε ολοι.Ειχα δικιο που απο την αρχη ενιωσα οτι μπηκα σε μια μεγαλη οικογενεια.Ειμαι τυχερη που σας ανακαλυψα!

----------


## xotiko

Ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ!Νομιζω οτι καπου ειδα το προφιλ σας,αλλα δεν μπορω να το ξανα βρω,δυστυχως.Αν με βοηθουσατε λιγο θα σας το χρωστουσα χαρη,γιατι μαζι ειχε και καποιον φιλο που θα θελα να ξαναβρω.Ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## interbird

Καλώς σας βρήκα παιδιά
Γιατί δεν μπορώ να δω τα συνημμένα?

----------


## efouskayak

Καλώς ήρθες  :Razz: 

Στείλε μου πμ με το πρόβλημα που έχεις για να δούμε τι συμβαίνει  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## naxos ship

Καλησπερα σε ολουσ ονομαζομαι Γιαννης Πολυταρχου καταγομαι απο την Ναξο και ζω μονιμα στον Πειραια... 
Εργαζομαι ως οδηγος τουριστικου λεωφορειου με παρα πολυ αγαπη  για την ναυτιλια ,τα καραβια τα νησια και την θαλασσα... 
Ονειρο μου μεγαλο ηταν να σπουδασω πλοιαρχος να καπετανευω βαπορια στην γραμμη τησ Παρο Ναξιας οπως σαν μικρο παιδακι χαζευα τα βαπορια στο λιμανι της Ναξου αλλα λογω οικονομικων κατεληξα οδηγος και κυνηγαω δρομολογια που πρεπει να παρω καραβι ... 
Θελω να δωσω ενα μεγαλο* μπραβο* στην ιδεα της σελιδας nautilia .gr κι εχω μαθει ενα σωρο πραματα για τα βαπορακια μας ..... Ειναι μια μεγαλη εγκυκλοπαιδεια ναυτικων γνωσεων.......

----------


## xotiko

> Καλησπερα σε ολουσ ονομαζομαι Γιαννης Πολυταρχου καταγομαι απο την Ναξο και ζω μονιμα στον Πειραια... 
> Εργαζομαι ως οδηγος τουριστικου λεωφορειου με παρα πολυ αγαπη  για την ναυτιλια ,τα καραβια τα νησια και την θαλασσα... 
> Ονειρο μου μεγαλο ηταν να σπουδασω πλοιαρχος να καπετανευω βαπορια στην γραμμη τησ Παρο Ναξιας οπως σαν μικρο παιδακι χαζευα τα βαπορια στο λιμανι της Ναξου αλλα λογω οικονομικων κατεληξα οδηγος και κυνηγαω δρομολογια που πρεπει να παρω καραβι ... 
> Θελω να δωσω ενα μεγαλο* μπραβο* στην ιδεα της σελιδας nautilia .gr κι εχω μαθει ενα σωρο πραματα για τα βαπορακια μας ..... Ειναι μια μεγαλη εγκυκλοπαιδεια ναυτικων γνωσεων.......


Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας naxos ship!Eδω ειμαστε μια μεγαλη αγαπημενη οικογενεια και στηριζουμε ο ενας τον αλλο,μοιραζομαστε εμπειριες,αγωνιες,χαρες και γνωσεις.Καλως ηρθες κι εσυ,να μεγαλωσει η παρεα μας.

----------


## JIMPAP

καλησπερα λεγομαι Δημητρης και καλος σας βρηκα!!!

----------


## SteliosK

> καλησπερα λεγομαι Δημητρης και καλος σας βρηκα!!!


Kαλός ήρθες Δημήτρη στη μεγάλη θαλασσινή παρέα!

----------


## kalypso

Καλώς ήλθες Δημήτρη.ελπιζουμε να απολαύσεις την παρέα μας και το ταξίδι στο κόσμο των καραβιών και της θάλασσας!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλώς ήρθες και από εμένα Δημήτρη στην παρέα μας !!!

----------


## Pinin

Hello everyone. 
Sorry to be in English. I am from Portugal and my interests are in ships of Mediterranean in 2nd World War.

Best regards.

----------


## kwstasa4

Kαλησπερα σας με λενε Κωστα καλως σας βρηκα.. Χαιρομαι που βρισκομαι μαζι σας!!

----------


## kalypso

Καλώς ήλθες στην θαλασσινή παρέα μας Κώστα!σου ευχομαστε να περάσεις ευχάριστα στο ταξίδι της γνώσης ,της πληροφόρησης και της ναυτικής παράδοσης . Περιμένουμε με χαρά τις αναρτήσεις σου!

----------


## Mailmad

Είμαι καινούργιος εδώ. Έλαβα το PM Καλωσορίσματος που με παρέπεμπε να πω ένα γειά εδώ.

Λοιπόν γειά σε όλους!
Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω... Είμαι ο Mailmad και είμαι καλά!  :Razz:

----------


## SteliosK

> Είμαι καινούργιος εδώ. Έλαβα το PM Καλωσορίσματος που με παρέπεμπε να πω ένα γειά εδώ.
> 
> Λοιπόν γειά σε όλους!
> Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω... Είμαι ο Mailmad και είμαι καλά!


Kαλώς ήρθες στη παρέα μας Mailmad!!

----------


## edipsos

χαιρετω ολους τους φιλους εδω αποστολης λουτρα αιδηψου καλος σας βρηκα

----------


## giorgos....

Καλώς ήλθες στην παρέα του nautilia.gr.. Καλά ταξίδια με ασφαλή πλοήγηση..

----------


## Hlektrologos.ath

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα και απο εμενα ... ειμαι ο Παναγιωτης Ηλεκτρολογος στο επαγγελμα ...και απλα ειδα θαλασσα και ... ειπα να κατσω..

----------


## giorgos....

Καλημέρα Παναγιώτη. Καλώς ήλθες στην οικογένεια του nautilia.gr. Εδώ θα βρείς ότι χρειάζεσαι γύρω από την ναυτιλία και το ναυτικό επάγγλεμα και μπορείς να αναπτύξεις τς απόψεις σου για οποιοδήποτε θέμα. Καλά ταξίδια.

----------


## konstantinoslefaux

ευχαριστώ για την αποδοχή , το όνομα μου είναι Κωνσταντίνος , κατάγομαι από τα Βάτικα και ασχολούμαι με τον ναυτικό μοντελισμό .

----------


## kalypso

Καλως ήλθες Κωνσταντίνε στην παρέα μας.ελπιζω να βρεις εδώ μεσα όλες τις πληροφορίες που χρειάζεσαι για τα μοντέλα σου.καλη περιήγηση στη θαλασσινή μας παρέα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Καλως ηλθες  Κωνσταντινε στην μεγαλη θαλασσινη παρεα του nautilia.gr!_

----------


## SteliosK

> ευχαριστώ για την αποδοχή , το όνομα μου είναι Κωνσταντίνος , κατάγομαι από τα Βάτικα και ασχολούμαι με τον ναυτικό μοντελισμό .


Kαλώς ήλθες Κωνσταντίνε στη παρέα του nautilia.gr!!

----------


## sagini.sail

Γεια και χαρά σε όλο το forum!
Είμαι ο Θανάσης και χαίρομαι που βρίσκομαι στην διαδικτυακή σας παρέα!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Καλώς ήλθες φίλε Θανάση, στη ζεστή θαλασσινή οικογένεια του nautilia.gr!  :Fat:

----------


## kalypso

Καλως ήλθες Θανάση στην παρέα μας.ελπιζουμε να μοιραστείς μαζί μας τις όποιες πληροφορίες ,εμπειρίες η γνώσεις εχεις μαζί μας.καλη περιήγηση στη θαλασσινή παρέα μας!

----------


## giorgos....

Καλώς ήλθες Θανάση..

----------


## Mpamphs1974

Καλησπέρα.Καλος σας βρήκα. Ευχαριστώ που με αποδεχτήκατε

----------


## SteliosK

Καλώς ήρθες στη παρέα μας Mpamphs1974

----------


## Δρόμωνας

Καλησπέρα, με λένε Βασίλη, δεν έχω άμεση σχέση με το ναυτικό επάγγελμα, 
με γοητεύει όμως η θάλασσα και τα θαλασσινά ταξίδια.
Για αρκετές μέρες μελέτησα το forum σας και το βρήκα ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέρον και κατατοπιστικό.
Επιπλέον  στα γραφόμενα αρκετών μελών, που ανήκουν στην ναυτική οικογένεια, 
διέκρινα την αγάπη τους για αυτό που κάνουν ή έκαναν στο παρελθόν. 
Είπα λοιπόν να γίνω μέλος ώστε να υπάρχει δυνατότητα αμφίδρομης επικοινωνίας... 
Καλώς σας βρήκα!!!

----------


## kalypso

Καλώς ήλθες στην παρέα μας...ελπίζουμε να μοιραστείς μαζί μας τις όποιες εμπειρίες σου η πληροφορίες εχεις,μαζί μας!καλη περιήγηση!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καλώς ήρθατε στην παρέα μας !!!

----------


## Bassplayer

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα !!! Φανταστικη ιστοσελιδα !!!

----------


## SteliosK

> Καλησπερα και απο εμενα !!! Φανταστικη ιστοσελιδα !!!


Kαλώς ήρθες στη θαλασσινή μας παρέα!!

----------


## βαρκαλος

καλησπέρα σε όλους λεγομε κωστας ειμαι απο Ελευσίνα και αρρωστος με τι θαλασσα ,εχω ενα πλαστικο 4,5 μετρα με 4χρ γιαμαχα 30h και μόλις πήρα με το κουμπάρο μου ενα ξύλινο σκάφος 6.5 μ τυπου βαρκαλοσ με μια volvo penta 36h!!θέλω τις γνωσεις σας στα ξυλινα σκαφοι.
ευχαριστω

----------


## giorgos....

Κώστα καλησπέρα και καλώς ήλθες στη μεγαλύτερη θαλασσινή παρέα!! Μπορείς να βρείς πληροφορίες σχετικά με τα ξύλινα σκάφη στην ενότητα *"Θαλάσσια σπόρ και δραστηριότητες"*. Για οτιδήποτε χρειαστείς, μη διστάσεις να επικοινωνήσεις με έναν από τους moderators ή administrators.

----------


## notis52

Χαιρετώ όλους τους φίλους.
Είμαι καινούριο μέλος. :Surprised: 
Νότης

----------


## pantelis2009

Νότη καλώς ήλθες στη μεγάλη θαλασσινή μας παρέα. Περιμένουμε να ακούσουμε τη γνώμη σου και να δούμε φωτογραφικό σου υλικό ....αν έχεις.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καλώς ήρθες στην Παρέα μας φίλε Nότη.

----------


## Joyrider

> Καλησπερίζω και εύχομαι καλή χρονιά και καλές θάλασσες στους ναυτικούς μας και στους εραστές της θάλασσας και των πλοίων. Είχα και παλαιότερα λογαριασμό αλλά είχα να κάνω log in 3-4 χρόνια και ξέχασα τον κωδικό. Όπως και να έχει χαίρομαι που κατάφερα να ξαναμπώ στην θαλασσινή παρέα, Νίκος.


Μετά την ευγενική παρέμβαση του διαχειριστή, κατάφερα να ανακτήσω τους κωδικούς μου και να μπω με το παλιό μου νικ. Τον ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ και χαίρομαι που σας ξαναβρήκα μετά από πολλά χρόνια. Παρακαλώ να διαγραφεί ο νέος λογαριασμός για να μην υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις !

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους μας !

Νίκος.

----------


## SteliosK

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από *NiPa*  
> 
>                  Καλησπερίζω και εύχομαι καλή χρονιά και καλές  θάλασσες στους ναυτικούς μας και στους εραστές της θάλασσας και των  πλοίων. Είχα και παλαιότερα λογαριασμό αλλά είχα να κάνω log in 3-4  χρόνια και ξέχασα τον κωδικό. Όπως και να έχει χαίρομαι που κατάφερα να  ξαναμπώ στην θαλασσινή παρέα, Νίκο





> Μετά την ευγενική παρέμβαση του διαχειριστή, κατάφερα να ανακτήσω τους κωδικούς μου και να μπω με το παλιό μου νικ. Τον ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ και χαίρομαι που σας ξαναβρήκα μετά από πολλά χρόνια. Παρακαλώ να διαγραφεί ο νέος λογαριασμός για να μην υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις !
> 
> Καλή χρονιά σε όλους μας !
> 
> Νίκος.


Καλως ήρθες και πάλι στην παρέα μας Νίκο!

----------


## ronia

Γεια σας!

Είμαι η Ρώνια, ...εκπαιδευτικός (Φιλόλογος).

Οφείλω εδώ να δώσω θερμά συγχαρητήρια για το πολύ αξιόλογο forum σας και για την εξαιρετική δουλειά που κάνετε, καθώς και να σας ευχαριστήσω που με δεχτήκατε στην παρέα σας.

Αν αναρωτιέστε τι γυρεύει μια φιλόλογος σ' αυτό το forum, σας απαντώ ότι για μένα δεν υπάρχει τίποτα πιο ποιητικό στη ζωή από τη θάλασσα και τα καράβια και ότι απλώς ένιωσα την ανάγκη να μοιραστώ τη λατρεία μου γι΄αυτά. Ασχολούμαι με τα καράβια τα τελευταία χρόνια και μάλιστα φέτος έχω αναλάβει και μια ερευνητική εργασία στο σχολείο μου με θέμα "Ταξίδι με καράβι στο Αιγαίο".

Όνειρά μου είναι: α) να ζήσω κάποτε σε σπίτι όχι απλώς κοντά στη θάλασσα αλλά ... μέσα στη θάλασσα (π.χ. σε ένα καράβι)!
β) Να δημιουργήσω ένα σχολείο (η άλλη μου αγάπη) πάνω σε καράβι και να διδάσκω ... εν πλω!


Για αρχή παραθέτω μια φωτογραφία του μεγάλου μου έρωτα: του Superferry II, καθώς μπαίνει στο λιμάνι του Γαυρίου στις 26-12-2014 με το φως του χλωμού DSC03536.jpgαπογευματινού ήλιου να πέφτει πάνω του...


Εύχομαι σε όλους καλή χρονιά και καλά ταξίδια σε ήρεμες θάλασσες!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχα όνειρα όπως και η φωτογραφία σου. Καλώς ήλθες στην παρέα μας και καλά νοερά ταξίδια στο υπέροχο Nautilia.gr.

----------


## dimitris d

Ενα γεια σε ολοι την παρεα,ειμαι ο Δημητρης,Αποστρατος πλεον της Πολεμικης Αεροποριας.

----------


## xa0d3kt1s

Γεια σας, καλώς σας βρήκα! Είμαι ο Δημήτρης, 18 χρονών, κοντεύω να κλείσω τα 19, ακόμη μαθητής, τελευταία χρονιά μου στο εσπερινό ΕΠΑ.Λ Μυτιλήνης!

----------


## SteliosK

Καλώς ήρθατε στη θαλασσινή μας παρέα!

----------


## xlstavros

Καλησπερα κι απο ενα νεο νεο μελος .

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καλώς ήρθατε στην παρέα μας !!!

----------


## Taxidioths

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και καλός σας βρήκα.

Το φόρουμ σας φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον αν και δεν το έχω εξερευνήσει ακόμη  :Smile:

----------


## giorgos....

Καλησπέρα taxidioths. Καλώς ήλθες στη μεγαλύτερη θαλασσινή παρέα. Εδώ θα βρεις ότι χρειάζεσαι γύρω από τη θάλασσα και τη ναυτιλία. Σου ευχόμαστε καλή περιήγηση. Είμαστε στη διάθεσή σου για ότι χρειαστείς.

----------


## γερόλυκος

γερόλυκος
Καλησπέρα, αγαπητοί φίλοι! Επιτρέψτε μου να συστηθὠ, ως ένα νέο μέλος της ναυτικής παρέας.
Αφορμή να γνωρίσω και να εκτιμήσω το forum, ήταν η περιπλάνησή μου, σε μια προσπάθεια να εμβαθύνω στην μελέτη της ιστορίας των καραβιών του 18ου και 19ου αιώνος. Ετοιμάζω μια σχετική έρευνα, 200 σελίδων μέχρι σήμερα, για το θέμα αυτό. Βιβλίο που δεν θα τελειώσει...
Ετών 58, Διπλωματούχος Μηχανολόγος-Ηλεκτρολόγος Μηχανικός του Πολυτεχνείου, 12 χρόνια στην βαριά βιομηχανία - πρώην Καθηγητής στην Σχολή Μηχανικών Αεροπορίας (θέση που θεωρώ μεγάλη τιμή που μου την εμπιστεύτηκε η Πολεμική Αεροπορία) - 20 χρόνια μελετητής τεχνικών έργων - 10 χρόνια ιστιοπλόος τα καλοκαίρια στα Ελληνικά πελάγη - παθιασμένος μελετητής της ναυτικής ιστορίας και παράδοσης - ταξιδευτής σ' όλες τις θάλασσες του κόσμου...

----------


## seimenis

*Είμαι ο Νίκος  σας ευχαριστώ που με δεχτήκατε στη παρέα σας...Συγχαρητήρια για το αξιόλογο φόρουμ...για την πληθώρα των θεμάτων σας και για τον πλουραλιστικό και εκπαιδευτικό χαρακτήρα του 

*

----------


## SteliosK

Καλώς ήρθατε στη μεγάλη θαλασσινή παρέα μας!!
Ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σας λόγια, καλή περιήγηση να έχετε!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καλώς ήρθατε στην παρέα μας καλά ταξίδια να έχουμε .
Η ενεργή συμμετοχή σας είναι σημαντική έτσι ώστε να εμπλουτίσουμε και άλλο το φόρουμ μας.

----------


## hansolo

Είμαι ο Θοδωρής. Είμαι 41 γεννημένος σε βάρκα (Τρεχαντήρι για την ακρίβεια), λατρεύω την θάλασσα και ότι έχει σχέση με αυτήν, ιστιοπλόος από τα 18 με πολλές φορές περασμένες χιαστί τις ελληνικές θάλασσες, (είτε για διακοπές ή αγώνες, είτε με ναύλο σαν καπετάνιος σε ιστιοπλοϊκά.). Στην άλλη μου ζωή κάνω τον αρχιτέκτονα. Ο λόγος που γράφτηκα στο forum (Στο οποίο έπεσα επάνω τυχαία, αλλά μου έκανε εξαιρετική εντύπωση η σοβαρότητα και η κατάρτιση των μελών!) είναι η ανάγκη μου για θεωρητική κατάρτιση στην ναυσιπλοΐα με αστρονομικά όργανα (εξάντας), (παλιό απωθημένο). Ελπίζω να σας ενοχλήσω με τις απορίες μου παρακάτω. (Με την καλή έννοια!)

----------


## Apostolos

Καλως ήλθες στην παρέα μας. Όλοι από κάπου σχετικά ή άσχετα ξεκινήσαμε αλλά στην πορεία μάθαμε είτε πολλά είτε λίγα. Μας ενώνει και μας χωρίζει η κοινή τρέλα όμως!

----------


## lazosail

Γεια σας . Είμαι συνταξιούχος αρπαγμένος με την ιστιοπλοΐα  . Ήρθα εδώ για συζήτηση και ανταλλαγή απόψεων σχετικά με την ιστιοπλοΐα (αγώνας - κρουαζιέρα)

----------


## kalypso

Καλώς ήλθατε στην θαλασσινή παρέα μας lazosail!

----------


## Giovannis

Νεο μελος! Γεια σε ολους!

----------


## SteliosK

Καλώς ήρθες στη παρέα μας

----------


## moufas

ειμαι ο γιαννης 31 χρονων και νεο μελος στην κοινοτητα σας. Δεν εχω επαγγελματικη σχεση με τη θαλασσα αλλα λατρευω καθε τι πλεουμενο.  :Fat:

----------


## SteliosK

> ειμαι ο γιαννης 31 χρονων και νεο μελος στην κοινοτητα σας. Δεν εχω επαγγελματικη σχεση με τη θαλασσα αλλα λατρευω καθε τι πλεουμενο.


Kαλώς όρισες στη μεγάλη θαλασσινή παρέα μας!

----------


## Isavellam

Καλημέρα σε όλους σας ! 

Ονομάζομαι Δημήτρης και είμαι από την Σύρο. Είχα την ευτυχία να αναπαλαιώσω μια μικρή βάρκα πριν 2 έτη και έκτοτε ξεκίνησε κ το δικό  μου ταξίδι σε αυτόν τον μαγικό κόσμο της θάλασσας και της παράδοσης. 

Συγχαρητήρια στους δημιουργούς της ιστοσελίδας και σε όλους εσάς που με όρεξη βοηθάτε και μοιράζεστε την γνώση σας.

----------


## leo85

Καλώς ήρθες φίλε στη θαλασσινή παρέα.

----------


## captain dimitris

Γεια σας παιδια ειμαι καινουργιο μελος στην ομαδα σας

----------


## kalypso

Καλώς ήλθες στη παρέα μας!

----------


## giorgosdelmar

Καλημερα, ειμαι νεο μελος του forum, το ονομα μου ειναι Γιωργος ,26 ετων και ειμαι ανθυποπλοιαρχος στο εμπορικο ναυτικο.

Ευχομαι καλη ανασταση και καλο πασχα να εχετε.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας .

----------


## croussos

Χρόνια Πολλά να περνάτε υπέροχα!
Εμείς αναμένουμε απόπλου απο το Λιμάνι που είμαστε αποκλεισμένοι λόγω καιρού από χθές βράδυ, για να γιορτάσουμε το Πάσχα στην Κρήτη.

----------


## nissos

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΔΟΧΗ!!! ΚΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ..............

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλώς ήρθατε στην παρέα μας καλά ταξίδια να έχουμε .

----------


## frankvagelis

Γεια σας είμαι ο βαγγέλης 38 ετών και "μαρεσι" να ασχολούμαι με τους εξομοιωτές.Ασχολούμαι με τα αεροπλάνα και τώρα είπα να δοκιμάσω και με τα βαπόρια.

----------


## prigkipas_001

Γεια σας,ευχαριστω για την αποδοχη.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας .

----------


## gmanio

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, 

ευχαριστώ για την αποδοχή και συγχαρητήρια για την καλή δουλειά στο φόρουμ !

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας .

----------


## parianos1990

Καλησπέρα σας, είμαι ο Γιώργος και ασχολούμαι χρόνια με τα καράβια καθώς ειμαι και νησιώτης.

----------


## emmpapad

Γιώργο καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας.
Να υποθέσω κάτοικος Πάρου;

Εμμανουήλ

----------


## ΔΙΑΝΑΚΤΗΣ

Γεια σας και συγχαρητήρια για το forum! Ονομάζομαι Χρήστος και γνώρισα το forum αυτό τυχαία, ψάχνοντας φωτογραφίες και στοιχεία για ένα πλοίο του Π.Ν. το Δ\Π Ναυκρατουσα...
Καλώς σας βρήκα και εύχομαι καλά ποσταρίσματα σε όλους!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Γεια σας και συγχαρητήρια για το forum! Ονομάζομαι Χρήστος και γνώρισα το forum αυτό τυχαία, ψάχνοντας φωτογραφίες και στοιχεία για ένα πλοίο του Π.Ν. το Δ\Π Ναυκρατουσα...
> Καλώς σας βρήκα και εύχομαι καλά ποσταρίσματα σε όλους!


Καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ μας !!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Γεια σας και συγχαρητήρια για το forum! Ονομάζομαι Χρήστος και γνώρισα το forum αυτό τυχαία, ψάχνοντας φωτογραφίες και στοιχεία για ένα πλοίο του Π.Ν. το Δ\Π Ναυκρατουσα...
> Καλώς σας βρήκα και εύχομαι καλά ποσταρίσματα σε όλους!


Σαν πολεμικοκαραβολάτρης αλλά κ με συναισθηματική πιά σχέση με το Δ/Π ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ σε καλωσορίζω κ εγώ στην παρέα μας :Fat: .

----------


## odysseas031

Καλημέρα σε όλους και όλες.
Δεν είμαι ναυτικός αλλά όλοι οι υπόλοιποι άντρες στην οικογένεια είναι ή ήταν καπετάνιοι και μηχανικοί (παππούς, πατέρας, θείος, αδερφός και 4 ξαδέρφια!) Για να μη χαλάσω την οικογενειακή παράδοση στα 40 πήρα πτυχίο ιστιοπλόου.
Έχω πολύ φωτογραφικό υλικό και μνήμες από τα χρόνια της υπηρεσίας του πατέρα μου. Θα χαρώ να τα μοιραστώ μαζί σας μια και διαπίστωσα μέχρι στιγμής ως επισκέπτης του φόρουμ το υψηλό επίπεδο κουβέντας στο φόρουμ και όσων συμμετέχουν σε αυτό. Ευχαριστώ που με δεχθήκατε στην παρέα σας

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Φιλε odysseas031 Καλως  ηρθες   στην μεγαλυτερη θαλασσινη παρεα!!!_

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Καλημέρα σε όλους και όλες.
> Δεν είμαι ναυτικός αλλά όλοι οι υπόλοιποι άντρες στην οικογένεια είναι ή ήταν καπετάνιοι και μηχανικοί (παππούς, πατέρας, θείος, αδερφός και 4 ξαδέρφια!) Για να μη χαλάσω την οικογενειακή παράδοση στα 40 πήρα πτυχίο ιστιοπλόου.
> Έχω πολύ φωτογραφικό υλικό και μνήμες από τα χρόνια της υπηρεσίας του πατέρα μου. Θα χαρώ να τα μοιραστώ μαζί σας μια και διαπίστωσα μέχρι στιγμής ως επισκέπτης του φόρουμ το υψηλό επίπεδο κουβέντας στο φόρουμ και όσων συμμετέχουν σε αυτό. Ευχαριστώ που με δεχθήκατε στην παρέα σας



καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας Odysseas.

----------


## stsourtis

Καλημέρα και ευχαριστώ για την αποδοχή.
Βρήκα το forum  ψάχνοντας στοιχεία για ένα συγκεκριμένο πλοίο, και εντυπωσιάστηκα από τον πλούτο των πληροφοριών που υπάρχει. Συγχαρήτηρια!!

----------


## SteliosK

> Καλημέρα και ευχαριστώ για την αποδοχή.
> Βρήκα το forum  ψάχνοντας στοιχεία για ένα συγκεκριμένο πλοίο, και εντυπωσιάστηκα από τον πλούτο των πληροφοριών που υπάρχει. Συγχαρήτηρια!!


Καλώς ήρθες στη παρέα μας stsourtis!!

----------


## SpyrosT

Καλημέρα. Με λένε Σπύρο, έχω τελειώσει την εμποροπλοιάρχων Kύμης, μπαρκάριζα με γκαζάδικα, και τα τελευταία 15 χρονια εργάζομαι σαν Operations / Marine Manager σε εταιρίες με δεξαμενόπλοια. Σε ότι μπορώ να βοηθήσω είμαι εδώ.

----------


## SteliosK

> Καλημέρα. Με λένε Σπύρο, έχω τελειώσει την εμποροπλοιάρχων Kύμης, μπαρκάριζα με γκαζάδικα, και τα τελευταία 15 χρονια εργάζομαι σαν Operations / Marine Manager σε εταιρίες με δεξαμενόπλοια. Σε ότι μπορώ να βοηθήσω είμαι εδώ.



Kαλώς όρισες Σπύρο στη παρέα μας.. Κύμη η καλύτερη σχολή!

----------


## sophiebab

Γεια σε όλα τα μέλη του nautilia. Χάρηκα πολύ σας βρήκα και ελπίζω να ανταλλάξουμε γνώμες και χρήσιμες πληροφορίες μαζί!!

----------


## sophiebab

> Γεια σε όλα τα μέλη του nautilia. Χάρηκα πολύ σας βρήκα και ελπίζω να ανταλλάξουμε γνώμες και χρήσιμες πληροφορίες μαζί!!


 μόλις είδα οτι με αναγράφει ως πρωτόμπαρκο ενώ δεν είμαι...πώς το αλλάζω αυτό?

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¨πρωτόμπαρκος¨ δεν εννοεί για σένα που μπορεί να ταξιδεύεις χρόνια, όπως πολλοί από το Site, αλλά είναι σαν βαθμός.
Για μένα που γράφει Υποπλοίαρχος ....δεν είμαι του σιναφιού, αλλά έχω τρέλα με τη φωτογραφία και έχω πολλά ποστ.
Καλώς μας ήλθες και καλά να περάσεις

----------


## sophiebab

Μα είπα κι εγώ τί λάθος έκανα! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ !!!

----------


## SteliosK

> Γεια σε όλα τα μέλη του nautilia. Χάρηκα πολύ σας βρήκα και ελπίζω να ανταλλάξουμε γνώμες και χρήσιμες πληροφορίες μαζί!!


Kαλώς ήρθες στη θαλασσινή παρέα μας!

----------


## sophiebab

Καλώς σας βρήκα!!!

----------


## Zthemelina

Καλησπερα σε ολη την παρεα του nautilia

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλώς 'ήρθατε στην παρέα μας.

----------


## Zthemelina

> καλώς 'ήρθατε στην παρέα μας.


Ευχαριστω πολυ, καλα ταξιδια να εχουμε.
Παρακολουθω το nautilia αρκετα χρονια ,αν και δεν ειμαι ναυτικος μου αρεσουν πολυ τα πλοια .

----------


## Navy_01

Καλησπέρες σε όλους. Ονομάζομαι Αριστοτέλης και είναι το 1ο μου post.Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τα χρήματα που βγάζει ένα bulk carrier, γιατί προσμετρώνται ανα ημέρα;(και είναι ευμετάβλητα αντίστοιχα- το λέω αναγνωρίζοντας πως η παγκοσμια αγορά παίζει ρόλο, αλλά ειναι ''γενικευμένο'') π.χ Είναι γνωστό πως πλοία που έβγαζαν το 2008 60.000$ USD ανά ημέρα, ξαφνικά άρχισαν να ''μπαίνουν'' μέσα οι εταιρείες με την Οικονομική Κρίση πέφτοντας σε χαμηλα των 3.000$USD για ένα διάστημα. Τα ναυλοσύμφωνα που κάνουν οι εκναυλωτές με τους ναυλωτές, δεν έχουν ''βιώσιμους'' όρους; Τι φταίει ο πλοιοκτήτης για την κατιούσα της κεφαλαιακής αγοράς -και όσα έβγαλε σε έναν μήνα να τα χάσει στον επόμενο; 

Ο Τσάκος με την TEN όπως και η Αγγελική Φράγκουμε με την NAVIOS λέγεται πως πέρασαν την Οικ. Κρίση αλώβητοι (και σε έναν βαθμό κερδισμένοι). Τι κινήσεις έκαναν; 

Δεν ασχολούμαι επαγγελματικά με την ναυτιλία(προς το παρόν), αλλά φροντίζω να ενημερώνομαι μιας και μου αρέσει σαν αντικείμενο. Θα ήταν χαρά μου να άκουγα απόψεις τεκμηριωμένες. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

φιλικά,
Αριστοτέλης  :Smile:

----------


## Navy_01

........................κανείς;;;

----------


## Νικος Κωτσονοπουλος

Καλημέρα σας  από  τό  ομορφο  Ναυπλιο .  Σας  ευχαριστώ  ιδαίτερα  γιά  τήν  αποδοχή  !!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Καλημέρα σας  από  τό  ομορφο  Ναυπλιο .  Σας  ευχαριστώ  ιδαίτερα  γιά  τήν  αποδοχή  !!


καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας.

----------


## iSwearSheWas18

Καλημερα απο την Νεα Ιωνια Βολου.Χρονια λατρης της θαλασσας αλλα και των υπερωκεανιων ειπα να ακολουθησω το ναυτικο επαγγελμα αλλα και να βρω ενα φορουμ να πω τον πονο μου για την καταστροφη αυτων των τοσο ομορφων πλοιων.

----------


## dimitris1980

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, είμαι ο Δημήτρης από την Λαμία και αποφάσισα να συμμετάσχω στο forum σας βασικά για να λάβω γνώσεις στην κατασκευή καγιάκ και πάνω απο όλα να σας πρήξω με τις απορίες μου!
Έμαθα πλέον να χρησιμοποιώ καλά προγράμματα σχεδιασμού και λόγω του ότι θεωρώ πως πρέπει να τα μοιραζόμαστε ΟΛΑ, εκτός από τις γυναίκες μας, ότι καινούριο σχεδιάζω θα το αναρτώ δωρεάν.

Καλώς σας βρήκα!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Καλώς ήρθατε!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους, είμαι ο Δημήτρης από την Λαμία και αποφάσισα να συμμετάσχω στο forum σας βασικά για να λάβω γνώσεις στην κατασκευή καγιάκ και πάνω απο όλα να σας πρήξω με τις απορίες μου!
> Έμαθα πλέον να χρησιμοποιώ καλά προγράμματα σχεδιασμού και λόγω του ότι θεωρώ πως πρέπει να τα μοιραζόμαστε ΟΛΑ, εκτός από τις γυναίκες μας, ότι καινούριο σχεδιάζω θα το αναρτώ δωρεάν.
> 
> Καλώς σας βρήκα!


Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας !!!

----------


## elias74gr

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

είμαι ο Ηλίας από Ραφήνα, 
η επαφή μου με το forum ξεκίνησε λόγω της μεγάλης μου αγάπης μου για την θάλασσα και ειδικότερα της πρόσφατης απόφασης μου να ξεκινήσω μαθήματα ιστιοπλοίας ανοικτής θαλλάσης.

----------


## SteliosK

> Καλημέρα σε όλους,
> 
> είμαι ο Ηλίας από Ραφήνα, 
> η επαφή μου με το forum ξεκίνησε λόγω της μεγάλης μου αγάπης μου για την θάλασσα και ειδικότερα της πρόσφατης απόφασης μου να ξεκινήσω μαθήματα ιστιοπλοίας ανοικτής θαλλάσης.


Kαλώς ήρθες στη θαλασσινή παρέα μας Ηλία!

----------


## npapad

Γεια σε όλους,
είμαι νέο μέλος, λέγομαι Νεκτάριος Παπαδάκης από Ηράκλειο Κρήτης και αδελφός του Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad)
που δυστυχώς δεν βρίσκεται πια κοντά μας. Με το Μανώλη είχαμε "μοιράσει" τις καραβολατρικές δουλειές, αυτός τα Ελληνικά
και Κυπριακά πλοία και τα ελληνικά sites και εγώ τα "διεθνή" πλοία και sites (παλιότερα ανέβαζα στο Riversea του George Robinson
που είναι πλέον ανενεργό) και τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω δραστηριοποιηθεί έντονα στο Shipspotting, με ανεβάσματα φωτογραφιών αλλά
και πάρα πολύ δουλειά "πίσω από τις κάμερες" προσθέτοντας/διορθώνοντας/οργανώνοντας το ελληνικού ενδιαφέροντος κομμάτι του site σε
συνεργασία με τους διαχειριστές του site.
Όπως και στον Μανώλη, μου αρέσουν και εμένα περισσότερο τα μικρά πλοία κυρίως γιατί "ιντριγκάρουν" περισσότερο στην παρακολούθηση
της καριέρας τους, και έχω παραλάβει και το αρχείο του Μανώλη, το οποίο και θα χρησιμοποιήσω σε συνδυασμό με το δικό μου για να 
συνεχίσω το έργο του.
Καλώς σας βρήκα λοιπόν !!!
Νεκτάριος Παπαδάκης

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλώς ήλθες στο Nautilia.gr φίλε Νεκτάριε και ελπίζω να μπορέσουμε να βοηθήσουμε σε ότι χρειαστή. 
Δυστυχώς ο Μανώλης έφυγε νωρίς από κοντά μας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

O Nεκτάριος με το αρχείο του είναι καλή προσθήκη γιά το nautilia. Kαλώς όρισες στην παρέα φίλε1 :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## kalypso

Καλώς ηλθες και από εμένα Νεκτάριε!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καλώς ήρθες αγαπητέ Νεκτάριε, είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα έχουμε καλές αναζητήσεις, ανακαλύψεις, συζητήσεις.

----------


## npapad

Συγγνώμη που το ανεβάζω εδώ αλλά δεν ήξερα που πάνε αυτά. Αν θέλει κάποιος admin ας το μετακινήσει :
Μου ζήτησε ο καλός φίλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ να σας ενημερώσω ότι θα λείψει από το forum για καμμιά 15αριά
μέρες λόγω ενός σοβαρού τραυματισμού του στο γόνατο που τον υποχρεώνει να μείνει σπίτι σε ακινησία.
Περαστικά στον φίλο μας από μένα και καλή επάνοδο !
Νεκτάριος

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ευχαριστώ γιά τις ευχές φίλε,όπως βλέπετε επανήλθα!

----------


## leo85

> Ευχαριστώ γιά τις ευχές φίλε,όπως βλέπετε επανήλθα!


Περαστικά σου Βίκτωρ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλώς επέστρεψες φίλε. Όλα καλά!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eυχαριστώ γιά τις  ευχές φίλοι μου. :Fat:

----------


## Έλντα

Ένα γεια και από μένα.
Καλώς σας βρίσκω και χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα που με δεχτήκατε στην παρέα σας.

----------


## giorgos....

Έλντα καλώς ήλθες στην μεγαλύτερη θαλασσινή παρέα. Σου εύχομαι καλά ψηφιακά "ταξίδια" στη ανοιχτή θάλασσα των πληροφοριών και της γνώσης του nautilia.gr. Για οτιδήποτε χρειαστείς, μη διστάσεις να επικοινωνήσεις με τους διαχειριστές.

----------


## Gianatha

Τα λέμε :-)

----------


## kostasalonica

Βρήκα την ευκαιρία να κάνω εγγραφή εδώ γιατί μ' αρέσουν τα πλοία γενικά. Είμαι άσχετος με το αντικείμενο, ούτε έχω κάνει πολλά ταξίδια με πλοίο, αλλά γενικά με μαγεύουν. Τα περισσότερα δρομολόγια που έχω κάνει είναι από Θεσσαλονίκη για Κυκλάδες και Κρήτη με το Άνεμος του νομικού και μετά με το Dimitroula κλπ Με αυτόν τον τρόπο γνώριζα κάθε καλοκαίρι σιγά-σιγά τα νησιά μας. Έπειτα παντρεύτηκα... παιδιά...
Όποτε ταξιδεύω προτιμώ κατάστρωμα, χαζεύω γύρω και αυτό είναι πιστεύω το δυνατό σημείο του πλοίου που δεν σε δεσμεύει, και έχεις την ελευθερία να παρατηρείς γύρω σου ότι συμβαίνει.
Γεια χαρά σε όλους!

----------


## SteliosK

> Βρήκα την ευκαιρία να κάνω εγγραφή εδώ γιατί μ' αρέσουν τα πλοία γενικά. Είμαι άσχετος με το αντικείμενο, ούτε έχω κάνει πολλά ταξίδια με πλοίο, αλλά γενικά με μαγεύουν. Τα περισσότερα δρομολόγια που έχω κάνει είναι από Θεσσαλονίκη για Κυκλάδες και Κρήτη με το Άνεμος του νομικού και μετά με το Dimitroula κλπ Με αυτόν τον τρόπο γνώριζα κάθε καλοκαίρι σιγά-σιγά τα νησιά μας. Έπειτα παντρεύτηκα... παιδιά...
> Όποτε ταξιδεύω προτιμώ κατάστρωμα, χαζεύω γύρω και αυτό είναι πιστεύω το δυνατό σημείο του πλοίου που δεν σε δεσμεύει, και έχεις την ελευθερία να παρατηρείς γύρω σου ότι συμβαίνει.
> Γεια χαρά σε όλους!


  Τότε επιβιβάστηκες στην  μεγαλύτερη θαλασσινή παρέα

  Καλώς ήλθες Κώστα και καλά ταξίδια!!

----------


## mpafliotis

Να 'μαι κι εγω στην παρέα σας !!!! Καλως σας βρηκα !!!

----------


## ypatios chaniotakos

Kαλησπερα ειμαι καινουριο μελος, φοιτητης στα ναυτιλιακα!

Εχω μια ερωτηση απο τον καθηγητη μου την οποια μου ειναι δυσκολο να απαντησω.. Μηπως μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε?

Γιατι τα πλοια που μετεφεραν κοσμο απο τις μητροπολεις προς τις αποικιες ηταν αλλωτε βαμμενα ασπρα και αλλωτε μαυρα και ποιες γραμμες ακολουθουσαν?

----------


## Ilias 92

Γεία σου Υπάτιε καλώς ήλθες! Εδω μεσα μπαίνεις άσχετος και βγαίνεις αν όχι προφεσορας τουλάχιστον καλός γνωστής ναυτιλιακών και λοιπων θεμάτων!! :Fat: 

Σε ποια εποχή αναφέρεσαι και σε ποια πλοία και περιοχές?

Ο χρωματισμός εχει να κάνει και με εποχή και με το γεωγραφικό πεδίο που δούλευαν τα καράβια.
πχ τα πλοία που μετέφεραν απο Ιταλία και Μεσόγειο μετανάστες προς θερμά κλίματα απο το 50 και μετά ειχαν πιο ανοιχτά χρώματα για να αντανακλούν τον ήλιο και να μην θερμαίνονται όταν δεν υπήρχαν κλιματιστικά ή να μην καταναλώνουν ενέργεια για κλιματισμό αργότερα όταν αυτός εφαρμόστηκε.

Αντιθετα οι γραμμες του Καναδά και της Αν.Ακτης των ΗΠΑ είχαν θερμοκρασίες που έπεφταν εύκολα κάτω απο το μηδέν την νυχτα κυριως και το μαύρο κύτος ζέστανε εύκολα τα κουφάρια των πλοίων την μέρα.

Τα λευκα πλοία εμφανίστηκαν μεταπολεμικά και κυριως με την κρουαζιερα που δούλευε στα θερμά νερά της καραιβικης με θερμοκρασίες που εύκολα ξεπερνούσαν τους 40 βαθμούς.

Ακομα και σημερα και για πρακτικούς αλλα και για λόγους εθιμικους τα κρουαζιερόπλοια ειναι λευκά!

Ακομα αν πας στο χρωματοπωλείο της γειτονιάς σου εύκολα θα καταλάβεις ότι η τιμη της μπογιάς πλαστικής ή λαδιού ανεβαίνει όσο το χρώμα ασπρίζει, άρα τα μαύρα κύτη ειναι και πιο φτηνά στο running maintenance, αυτο το καταλαβαίνεις απο τα φορτηγά που όλα ειναι σκουρόχρωμα για μείωση κόστους. 

Ελπιζω να σε βοήθησα!

Σε ποιο πανεπιστημιο εισαι και για ποιο μάθημα ειναι η ερώτηση του καθηγητή σου?

----------


## Ilias 92

> Kαλησπερα ειμαι καινουριο μελος, φοιτητης στα ναυτιλιακα!
> 
> Εχω μια ερωτηση απο τον καθηγητη μου την οποια μου ειναι δυσκολο να απαντησω.. Μηπως μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε?
> 
> Γιατι τα πλοια που μετεφεραν κοσμο απο τις μητροπολεις προς τις αποικιες ηταν αλλωτε βαμμενα ασπρα και αλλωτε μαυρα και ποιες γραμμες ακολουθουσαν?


Πες μας Υπάτιε ηταν τελικά αυτο που ήθελε ο καθηγητής σου?

Σε ποια σχολή έκαναν τέτοια ερώτηση, μου κάνει εντύπωση!

----------


## maria korre

> Kαλησπερα ειμαι καινουριο μελος, φοιτητης στα ναυτιλιακα!
> 
> Εχω μια ερωτηση απο τον καθηγητη μου την οποια μου ειναι δυσκολο να απαντησω.. Μηπως μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε?
> 
> Γιατι τα πλοια που μετεφεραν κοσμο απο τις μητροπολεις προς τις αποικιες ηταν αλλωτε βαμμενα ασπρα και αλλωτε μαυρα και ποιες γραμμες ακολουθουσαν?


 Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας Υπάτιε!
Σήμερα είδα το θέμα και η ερώτηση μου κίνησε το ενδιαφέρον! Φαντάζομαι αναφέρεται στον αποικισμό κατά την αρχαιότητα. Έψαξα λίγο αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό. Από ό,τι είδα τα πλοία εκείνης της εποχής πολεμικά ή εμπορικά ήταν ξύλινα στο φυσικό χρώμα. Το μαύρο άσπρο μου θύμισε το μύθο Θησέα- Αιγαία και το χρώμα των πανιών.
Είμαι κι εγώ περίεργη για την απάντηση.

----------


## mperdemeni

Καλησπέρα!

----------


## cmykos

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την αποδοχη

----------


## SteliosK

Καλως ήρθες στην παρέα μας!

----------


## steliossamos

Στελιος απο σαμο,καλησπερα σε ολους :Single Eye:  :Single Eye:  :Single Eye:

----------


## SteliosK

> Στελιος απο σαμο,καλησπερα σε ολους


Γεια σου Στέλιο από την όμορφη Σάμο καλά να περάσεις στη μεγαλύτερη θαλασσινή παρέα!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Στελιος απο σαμο,καλησπερα σε ολους


Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας.

----------


## Manolis_Fokaia

Καλημέρα σας!!!!
Λατρέυω την θάλασσα. Σύντομα τελειώνω το μεγαλυτερο έργο μου. Την "Αργώ". Ένα ξυλινο καμπινάτο σκάφος. Προσδοκώ να περάσω μαζί της όμορφες στιγμές χαλάρωσης και ηρεμίας μακριά απο τα αγχη της καθημερινότητας που σε σκοτώνουν.

----------


## SteliosK

> Καλημέρα σας!!!!
> Λατρέυω την θάλασσα. Σύντομα τελειώνω το μεγαλυτερο έργο μου. Την "Αργώ". Ένα ξυλινο καμπινάτο σκάφος. Προσδοκώ να περάσω μαζί της όμορφες στιγμές χαλάρωσης και ηρεμίας μακριά απο τα αγχη της καθημερινότητας που σε σκοτώνουν.


Kαλως ήρθες στη παρέα μας Μανώλη! Ότι θες μπορείς να δεις στο θέμα Ξύλινα σκάφη επίσης να μας ανεβάσεις φωτογραφία από την κατασκευή σου αν θέλεις.
Με το καλό να τελειώσεις το έργο σου!

----------


## Γιάννης Λύκος

Καλησπέρα σε όλους κι ευχαριστώ για την αποδοχή. Άρχισα πρόσφατα να ενδιαφέρομαι για την ιστιοπλοΐα και τώρα τελευταία σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω ένα μικρό ξύλινο ιστιοπλοϊκό ανοιχτού τύπου, κυρίως για την χαρά της διαδικασίας αλλά και την ευχαρίστηση που προσφέρει το σκάφος. 
καλές θάλασσες σ΄όλους
Γιάννης Λύκος

----------


## Lolarikos

Γεια σας παιδιά.

----------


## Baloo

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα!!!

Μιχάλης απο Αθήνα. Στο επάγγελμα είμαι ναυπηγός και τώρα ειδικεύομαι στην ευστάθεια των πλοίων. Λίγο αχρείαστη πληροφορία βέβαια μιας που έχω πολλά να μάθω ακόμα. 

Βασικά κατά καιρούς έχω επισκεφτεί το forum πολλές φορές για να πάρω ιδέες για θέματα που αφορούν τη θάλασσα. 

Πρόσκοπος κι εγώ αν κι όχι ναυτοπρόσκοπος. Όμως με μεγάλη αγάπη για αυτή την ειδικότητα, μιας που τώρα πάω για Κυβερνήτου!!!

Το ευχάριστο είναι οτι το γειτονικό μας σύστημα που είναι Ναυτοπρόσκοποι μόλις έριξαν την βάρκα τους στο νερό και το μέλλον προμηνύεται πολύ πολύ όμορφο!!!!!

Καλό αέρα στα πανιά όλων σας και σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αποδοχή!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καλώς ήρθατε στην Παρέα μας.

----------


## SteliosK

Καλώς ήρθατε !

----------


## npapad

Γεια σε όλους και Χρόνια Πολλά ! 

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι εδώ το κατάλληλο μέρος για αυτό το post, αν υπάρχει πιο κατάλληλο
παρακαλώ τους admins να το μετακινήσουν.

Γυρίζοντας στην Κρήτη μετά από μία βδομάδα στην ευρύτερη περιοχή του Πειραιά για spotting, νοιώθω έντονη την ανάγκη να ευχαριστήσω τους φίλους από το nautilia που μου έδειξαν έμπρακτα τι θα πει φιλοξενία !!!

Ευχαριστώ λοιπόν θερμά τους φίλους Ellinis και T.S.S. Apollon για την καλή παρέα που μου κράτησαν (και το πολύ ωραίο δώρο που μου έκαναν !), τους φίλους Espresso Venezia και Pantelis2009 για τις υπέροχες ξεναγήσεις τους στην Σαλαμίνα και την ευρύτερη περιοχή από Πειραιά μέχρι Ελευσίνα, και φυσικά τον εξαιρετικό (και πολλά χρόνια φίλο) ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗ που εδώ και πολλά χρόνια είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ εκεί για μένα φιλοξενώντας και ξεναγώντας με. Η φιλία του με τιμά.

Ένα forum σαν το δικό μας είναι μια μεγάλη οικογένεια και αυτό ακριβώς μου απέδειξαν οι καλοί φίλοι. Ελπίζω να μπορέσω να το ανταποδώσω με τη σειρά μου στην Κρήτη για όποιον από εσάς ενδιαφέρεται !

Είμαι περήφανος που ανήκω σε αυτό το forum και ελπίζω την επόμενη φορά να μπορέσω να γνωρίσω και άλλους φίλους από κοντά.

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ,

Νεκτάριος Παπαδάκης
Ηράκλειο Κρήτης

----------


## pantelis2009

Η ευχαρίστηση ήταν δική μας, που ξεναγήσαμε στα μέρη μας ένα αξιόλογο φίλο και καραβολάτρη. Στο επανιδείν.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Να εισαι καλα φιλε Νεκταριε και εμεις επισης χαρηκαμε  για την   γνωριμια    και το καφεδακι στο καραβολατρικο στεκι  του μεγαλου λιμανιου!_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νεκτάριε μεγάλη χαρά και τιμή μου, η βόλτα μαζί σου "στα πέριξ", μόνο που .....κάποιος έλειπε από την παρέα. Ας είναι, ελπίζω να μας βλέπει από εκεί που βρίσκεται και να χάρηκε μαζί μας.

 Στεναχωρήθηκα μόνο που πέσαμε σε μέρα απεργίας, και λόγω ερμητικά κλειστών πυλών μπορέσαμε να μπούμε μόνο σε δύο ναυπηγεία. Την επόμενη φορά που θα ανέβεις σίγουρα θα είσαι πιό τυχερός.

Keep ...καραβολατρείν !!!!!

----------


## timpir

καλώς  σας βρήκα

----------


## kawasmart

Γεια χαρα σε ολους τους καπετανιους και καπετανισες απο ενα τεως ιδιοκτητη φουσκωτου που του χει μεινει ομως ο καημος της θαλασσας. :Very Drunk:

----------


## SteliosK

Kαλώς ορίσατε στην παρέα μας!

----------


## Georgius

Γιωργος.Αν και...στεριανος αγαπω τη θαλασσα και τα βαπορια. :Nevreness:

----------


## Georgius

Συγνωμη,μπορω να αλλαξω το ονομα μου;Ευχαριστω.

----------


## SteliosK

> Συγνωμη,μπορω να αλλαξω το ονομα μου;Ευχαριστω.


Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα  μας!Έλεγξε τα προσωπικά  σου μηνύματα .

----------


## ΚΕΡΥ

Τα ταξίδια πολύ συχνά τα κάνουμε με το νου μας. Εγώ σ΄αυτή τη φάση βρίσκομαι, αν και έχω ταξιδέψει αρκετά (και με υπερωκεάνιο που διέσχισε τον Ατλαντικό, όταν ήμουν μικρή). Τώρα ψάχνω πληροφορίες για το ατμόπλοιο του προπάππου μου στην Ανατολική Θράκη (Ε Νεμπουλου το όνομά του). Θα με χαροποιούσε ιδιαίτερα αν ήξερε κάποιος κάτι.

----------


## depaliatsos

Κυρίες και Κύριοι χαίρομαι ειλικρινά που είδα μία θαλασσινή ομάδα

----------


## D-Mitch

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα του nautilia.gr. Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά για την αποδοχή, σε μια ελληνική σελίδα για ναυτικά θέματα με πλούσιο υλικό, τόσο σε πληροφορίες όσο και σε φωτογραφίες! Να τονίσω ότι βρίσκομαι εδώ κυρίως για να ανταλλάξω απόψεις αλλά και να εμπλουτίσω το αρχείο μου για ότι αφορά το Πολεμικό μας Ναυτικό.

D.

----------


## SteliosK

Kαλώς ορίσατε στην παρέα μας!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Καλωσορίζω στην παρέα μας άλλον ένα φίλο του ΠΝ.

----------


## Cpt Victor

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα, καλώς σας βρήκα

----------


## Phivos

Καλημέρα στην παρέα!
Πρόσφατα εντάχθηκα σε αυτό το μοναδικό forum και θα ήθελα να σας πω μερικά λόγια για τον εαυτό μου. Είμαι έφηβος και ζω στο εξωτερικό εδώ και χρόνια. Όμως, παραμένω σε επαφή με την χώρα και την επισκέπτομαι κάθε καλοκαίρι. Εκεί, έχω πάντα την τύχη να απολαύσω το μεγαλύτερο πάθος που έχω (μεταξύ πολλών άλλων): τα πλοία και η ελληνική ναυτιλία. Είμαι, όπως το καταλάβατε, μεγάλος καραβολάτρης και κάθε μέρα παρακολουθώ τα νέα και τις εξελίξεις του τομέα αυτού στην χώρα μου. Πρόσφατα έχω δημιουργήσει και μια ακτοπλοϊκή ιστοσελίδα στην οποία έχω ανεβάσει όλες τις φωτογραφίες από τα πλοία που έχω δει τα τελευταία δύο καλοκαίρια (και όχι μόνο). Ονομάζεται www.greekpassengerships.com . Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει. Πάντως εγώ προσωπικά θαυμάζω πάρα πολύ την υπέροχη δουλειά που έχετε κάνει σε αυτό το forum και έιναι πραγματικά μεγάλη μου τιμή να επικοινωνώ μαζί σας. Καλώς σας βρήκα λοιπόν!

----------


## dionisos

> Καλημέρα στην παρέα!
> Πρόσφατα εντάχθηκα σε αυτό το μοναδικό forum και θα ήθελα να σας πω μερικά λόγια για τον εαυτό μου. Είμαι έφηβος και ζω στο εξωτερικό εδώ και χρόνια. Όμως, παραμένω σε επαφή με την χώρα και την επισκέπτομαι κάθε καλοκαίρι. Εκεί, έχω πάντα την τύχη να απολαύσω το μεγαλύτερο πάθος που έχω (μεταξύ πολλών άλλων): τα πλοία και η ελληνική ναυτιλία. Είμαι, όπως το καταλάβατε, μεγάλος καραβολάτρης και κάθε μέρα παρακολουθώ τα νέα και τις εξελίξεις του τομέα αυτού στην χώρα μου. Πρόσφατα έχω δημιουργήσει και μια ακτοπλοϊκή ιστοσελίδα στην οποία έχω ανεβάσει όλες τις φωτογραφίες από τα πλοία που έχω δει τα τελευταία δύο καλοκαίρια (και όχι μόνο). Ονομάζεται www.greekpassengerships.com . Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει. Πάντως εγώ προσωπικά θαυμάζω πάρα πολύ την υπέροχη δουλειά που έχετε κάνει σε αυτό το forum και έιναι πραγματικά μεγάλη μου τιμή να επικοινωνώ μαζί σας. Καλώς σας βρήκα λοιπόν!


Καλως ωρισες στην μεγαλη παρεα. Πολυ ωραια η ιστοσελιδα σου.

----------


## gatoula

Καλημερα σε ολους, διαβαζω εδω και καιρο τις αναρτησεις σας στο φορουμ προκειμενου να παρω κουραγιο και να ενημερωθω λιγο μεχρι να γυρισει ο αγαπημενος μου απο μπαρκο τον Μαιο/Ιουνιο. Με εχετε βοηθησει εξαιρετικα πολυ παρολο που δε το γνωριζετε καν. Σας ευχαριστω και σας χαιρετω!  :Courage:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Καλημερα σε ολους, διαβαζω εδω και καιρο τις αναρτησεις σας στο φορουμ προκειμενου να παρω κουραγιο και να ενημερωθω λιγο μεχρι να γυρισει ο αγαπημενος μου απο μπαρκο τον Μαιο/Ιουνιο. Με εχετε βοηθησει εξαιρετικα πολυ παρολο που δε το γνωριζετε καν. Σας ευχαριστω και σας χαιρετω!


καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας.

----------


## IgnArou

Καλησπέρα σε όλους  :Smile:

----------


## Nautilia News

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους


καλώς όρισες στο nautilia.gr

----------


## Όθωνας

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και χρόνια πολλά! Με το καλό η νέα χρονιά! Είμαι 29 ετών κινούμαι, προς το παρών, σε άσχετο επαγγελματικά χώρο, με αυτόν της ναυτιλίας... Όμως σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να γίνω σχετικός... Οι πληροφορίες που παρέχετε είναι πολύτιμες και κατατοπιστικές... Ευελπιστώ,  μέσω της επικοινωνίας που προσφέρει ο παρών χώρος, να γνωριστούμε καλύτερα!

----------


## johnaggel

Καλημέρα καλή χρονιά και από εμένα!

----------


## juliexar

Γεια κι από εμένα! 
Γιούλη λέγομαι! Εγώ σπουδάζω το ναυτικό επάγγελμα.. 1ετης..με rank deck cadet!
Όσο για το forum σας είναι αποικοδομητικό θεωρώ..

----------


## SteliosK

> Καλημέρα καλή χρονιά και από εμένα!





> Γεια κι από εμένα! 
> Γιούλη λέγομαι! Εγώ σπουδάζω το ναυτικό επάγγελμα.. 1ετης..με rank deck cadet!
> Όσο για το forum σας είναι αποικοδομητικό θεωρώ..



Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά

Kαλώς ορίσατε στο nautilia.gr!

----------


## mikaelpap

Καλώς σας βρήκα..

----------


## vasofgr

xeretw oli tin parea

----------


## sakisf1gr

γεια σας ελπιζω σε κοινα ενδιαφεροντα

----------


## mapoka

Καλημέρα σε όλο το Team!

Μαρία Π. Κ. ονομάζομαι και σπουδάζω Ναυτιλιακά ως Στέλεχος Διοίκησης και Οικονομίας στα ΙΕΚ Πειραιά. 
Πρώτο έτος.....και θέλω να δικτυωθώ εμπλουτίζοντας τις γνώσεις μου με κάθε τρόπο, ένας εκ των οποίων και το forum σας.
Οπότε χαίρομαι πολύ που εντάχθηκα στην οικογένεια σας.

Καλή σύμπλευση να έχουμε λοιπόν!

----------


## mkantm

Καλημέρα σε όλους,
ευχαριστώ για την αποδοχή.
Είμαι παιδί ναυτικής οικογένειας και ήθελα να είμαι στην παρέα σας!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καλώς ήρθατε στην παρέα μας !!!

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Ευχαριστώ για την αποδοχή στην κοινότητα σας.
Συνταξιούχος με αγάπη για την θάλασσα και τα καράβια.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλώς ήρθατε στην παρέα μας !!!

----------


## DimitrisN

Ευχαριστώ για την αποδοχη μου στο forum. Όπως και άλλοι έχω αγάπη για τη θάλασσα και την ιστιοπλοία.

----------


## ΕΡΕΥΝΗΤΗΣ

> Καλωσορίζουμε τα νέα μέλη θα θέλατε να συστηθείτε ; 
> Ας κάνω λοιπόν την αρχή αν και τα έχω αναφέρει και στο παρελθόν, είμαι η Εφη 29 ετών εργάζομαι σε Τράπεζα με προυπηρεσία 5 ετών σε ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία 1 χρόνο στα πληρώματα και 4 στο Τεχνικό τμήμα στο κομμάτι των ανταλακτικών για 27 βαπόρια (containers & bulk carriers). Μπορεί να μήν είμαι ακόμα ενεργά στον κλάδο όμως πάντα με ενδιαφέρει και ελπίζω μέσα απο το Naytilia να ενημερωθώ ακόμα περισσότερο.
> 
> Για να γνωριστούμε καλύτερα    :!:


Καλημέρα, 
Ευχαριστώ για την αποδοχή της εγγραφής μου στο forum και συγχαρητήρια για τις πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες συζητήσεις και τις πληροφορίες που ανεβάζετε.
Με προσέλκυσε στο site σας η αναζήτησή μου για πληροφορίες για τους έλληνες μετανάστες στην Αμερική και για τα ελληνικά πλοία που ταξίδεψαν προς τα εκεί, όμως διαπίστωσα ότι όλες οι αναρτήσεις έχουν πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## eltheodoro

Καλημέρα, 
Ευχαριστώ για την αποδοχή της εγγραφής μου στο forum και συγχαρητήρια για τις πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες συζητήσεις και τις πληροφορίες που ανεβάζετε.
Με προσέλκυσε στο site σας η αναζήτησή μου για πληροφορίες σχετικά με τα επιβατηγά πλοία που εξυπηρετούσαν τις Κυκλάδες στο παρελθόν. Λόγω καταγωγής.

----------


## ALEXANDROS7

Γεια σας.Οπως βλεπετε ονομαζομαι Αλεξανδρος.Νεο μελος και γω και ευχαριστω που με εγκρινατε να ειμαι στην κοινοτητα του φορουμ αν και με αρκετη καθυστερηση,διοτι για αρχη δεν μου ειχε σταλει email επιβεβαιωσης και μετα που σταλθηκε κατοπιν αιτησης μου,επιβεβαιωσα το προφιλ μου αλλα επρεπε να στειλω προσωπικο μηνυμα στον κυριο Μαρουλη ουτως ωστε να με εγκρινει για νεο μελος του forum αφου περιμενα για κανα 2μηνο απο την αρχικη μου εγγραφη.Για να μην χαλιομαστε ομως διοτι το λεω σαν ενα μικρο παραπονο,αλλα οταν του εστειλα το μηνυμα για την εγκριση μου εγινα δεκτος την επομενη μερα,οποτε τον ευχαριστω θερμα.Τωρα στο προσωπικο μου κομματι εγινα και εγω οπως και εσεις απο μικρος καραβολατρης διοτι εμενα τα πρωτα χρονια της παιδικης μου ηλικιας τα περασα στη ομορφη και ακριτικη Σητεια και το πρωτο πλοιο που θυμαμαι να αντικρισα ηταν το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ ΛΑΝΕ το οποιο ηταν,ειναι και θα ειναι το αγαπημενο μου πλοιο και θεωρω οτι ειναι μακραν καλυτερο απο τον Κορναρο σε αρκετα σημεια,αλλα και απο τα υπολοιπα πλοια της κατηγοριας του,πιστευω οτι ειναι κορυφη αφου αλλωστε εχει θαψει ολα τα υπολοιπα συνομηλικα καραβια και με αρκετα χρονια ζωης ακομα.Παρολο που ημουν μικρος σε ηλικια τοτε και ταξιδεψα στα τελειωματα του σαν LANE LINES,δηλαδη το 2005 και το 2006 για Σαντορινη (στην οποια οφειλω τα πιο πολλα μου ταξιδια διοτι εχω παει 7 φορες) θυμαμαι αρκετα πραγματα,οπου πραγματικα ενιωθα σαν το σπιτι μου και γενικοτερα οι πιο πολλες αναμνησεις ειναι απο αυτο το πλοιο αφου το εχω γυρισει ολο ακομα και μες στην γεφυρα τοτε με πλοιαρχο τον Πασχαλη.Γι αυτο το λογω λοιπον ψαχνω γενικοτερα φωτογραφιες απο τοτε και θα εκτιμουσα ιδιαιτερα αν μου στειλετε απο απο τα λιμανια της Κρητης δηλαδη(ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ,ΑΓΙΟ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟ,ΣΗΤΕΙΑ) αλλα και απο οποιοδηποτε αλλο λιμανι,δεν υπαρχει προβλημα αλλα επειδη ειμαι απο Κρητη θα ηταν το ιδανικο.Επισης εχω κανει ενα μεγαλο αφιερωμα στην λανε και μαλλον θα το ανεβασω και εδω.Ευχαριστω θερμα για την κατανοηση σας και ξανα ευχαριστω για την εγκριση σας στο forum.

----------


## vag_

Χαιρετώ την παρέα, αν και δυσκολεύτηκα λίγο ώσπου να ενεργοποιηθεί ο λογαριασμός μου τον Μάιο (ευχαριστώ τον διαχειριστή Ellinis) γράφω την πρώτη μου ανάρτηση σήμερα. Φίλος και θαυμαστής των πλοίων από μικρός. Η τύχη (ή αν θέλετε η μοίρα) το έφερε και πρώτη μου δουλειά πριν 22 χρόνια ήταν εποχιακός υπάλληλος σε τουριστικό γραφείο. Εκεί κατά κύριο λόγο ασχολήθηκα με την έκδοση ακτοπλοϊκών εισιτηρίων. Μεγάλη μου πίκρα που η πόλη μου (Θεσσαλονίκη) τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει ξεπέσει σαν λιμάνι και αν είμαστε τυχεροί συνδεόμαστε ακτοπλοϊκά μόνο με τις Σποράδες για 2-3 μήνες το καλοκαίρι -κι αυτό το μαθαίνουμε πολύ αργά.

Καλές θάλασσες!

----------


## Θοδωρής 32

Καλησπέρα από εμένα σας ευχαριστώ για την αποδοχή. Σαν καινούριος και εγώ μετά από 17 χρόνια είπα να αφήσω τα φορτηγά οχήματα σαν μηχανικός και να βρω μια δουλεια σε μια αξιόλογη εταιρια

----------


## giorgos....

Καλησπέρα και καλή Χρονιά!!

Θα ήθελα να καλωσορίσω όλα τα καινούρια μέλη του nautilia.gr. Το ταξίδι στον ψηφιακό κόσμο της ναυτιλίας μόλις ξεκίνησε και εύχομαι να έχουμε όλοι μαζί μια ευχάριστη, δημιουργική και εποικοδομητική περιήγηση στη μεγαλύτερη θαλασσινή παρέα.

----------


## karagkar

Σας ευχαριστώ που με δεχτήκατε.

----------


## giorgos....

> Σας ευχαριστώ που με δεχτήκατε.


Κατερίνα καλώς ήρθες στη μεγαλύτερη θαλασσινή παρέα. Στο nautilia.gr μπορείς να βρεις πληροφορίες για όλα σχεδόν τα πλοία και το ναυτικό επάγγελμα και να συμμετέχεις στις συζητήσεις που γίνονται σε αυτό το forum, ενώ στο portal θα βρίσκεις καθημερινά όλες τις σημαντικές ειδήσεις που αφορούν τη ναυτιλία.

----------


## Landair

καλησπέρα,
χαίρομαι που μπορώ να είμαι μέλος της παρέας, εύχομαι υγεία σε όλους

----------


## giorgos....

> καλησπέρα,
> χαίρομαι που μπορώ να είμαι μέλος της παρέας, εύχομαι υγεία σε όλους


Landair καλώς όρισες στο μεγαλύτερο ναυτιλιακό forum στην Ελλάδα. Σου ευχόμαστε μία ευχάριστη περιήγηση στην ψηφιακή θάλασσα του nautilia.gr

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αρκετά νέα μέλη μπαίνουν αλλά δεν βλέπω να δραστηριοποιούνται.
Πάντως καλοδεχούμενος ο νέος φίλος κ από μένα.

----------


## vasmix

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας και χρόνια πολλά! Είμαι ο Βασίλης και μικρός ήθελα να γίνω Λιμενάρχης... εν τέλει είμαι μηχ/κος αυτοματισμού στον προγραμματισμό PLC/SCADA/AV/Hotel facilities σε εταιρία που δραστηριοποιείται κυρίως σε κρουαζιερόπλοια και ξενοδοχεία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Kαλορίζικος φίλε μου κ καλή χρονιά.

----------


## tolaras

Καλώς μας ήρθες φίλε!

----------


## Διονύσης

Καλησπέρα στην παρεα 
Είμαι ο Διονύσης και ψάχνω-μαζευω πάσης φύσεως πληροφορίες για τα ιστιοπλοϊκά. Όνειρο μου είναι έξι μήνες να ταξιδεύω με ιστιοπλοϊκό και έξι μήνες να είμαι στην στεριά και να δουλεύω ..

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Καλησπέρα στην παρεα 
> Είμαι ο Διονύσης και ψάχνω-μαζευω πάσης φύσεως πληροφορίες για τα ιστιοπλοϊκά. Όνειρο μου είναι έξι μήνες να ταξιδεύω με ιστιοπλοϊκό και έξι μήνες να είμαι στην στεριά και να δουλεύω ..


Καλώς ήλθες, σου εύχομαι να δεις το όνειρο σου να εκπληρώνεται.
Ως προς τις πληροφορίες ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να γίνεις πιο συγκεκριμένος.

----------


## Διονύσης

> Καλώς ήλθες, σου εύχομαι να δεις το όνειρο σου να εκπληρώνεται.
> Ως προς τις πληροφορίες ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να γίνεις πιο συγκεκριμένος.


Καλώς σας βρήκα ☺️ ψάχνω πληροφορίες σχετικά με την αγορά την συντήρηση (τι μπορώ να κάνω εγώ και τι χρειάζεται εξειδικευμένο προσωπικό) σχοινιά, πανιά.. πάγια ετήσια έξοδα. Εναλλακτικές. 
Τώρα ψάχνω σχολή για να βγάλω το δίπλωμα και να κάνω μια αρχή.

----------


## ορεστης σ

Καλησπέρα 

Ονομάζομαι Ορέστης και ζω στην Καβάλα , από μικρός μου αρέσαν τα πλοία και ήθελα να γίνω καπετάνιος . 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## southpacific

Καλώς όρισες στο forum,σου εύχομαι να εκπληρωθή η επιθυμία σου.

----------


## tolaras

Καλησπέρα φίλε Ορέστης! Καλως όρισες στο forum! :Razz:

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Καλησπέρα 
> 
> Ονομάζομαι Ορέστης και ζω στην Καβάλα , από μικρός μου αρέσαν τα πλοία και ήθελα να γίνω καπετάνιος . 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ


Καλως ηλθες στο φορουμ Ορεστη.

----------


## tzitziras

Γεια σας! Χαίρομαι που με δεχτήκατε! Ως γιος και εγγονός ναυτικών βρήκα πολλά κοινά στο forum σας ως επισκέπτης και τώρα που είμαι μέλος θα το εξερευνήσω καλύτερα!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Καλώς όρισες φίλε μου κ χρόνια πολλα!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Γεια σας! Χαίρομαι που με δεχτήκατε! Ως γιος και εγγονός ναυτικών βρήκα πολλά κοινά στο forum σας ως επισκέπτης και τώρα που είμαι μέλος θα το εξερευνήσω καλύτερα!


Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας.

----------


## PireasPiraeus

Απο το nickname μου, οι περισσότεροι θα καταλάβετε ποιος είμαι. Μετά απο σχεδόν 10 χρόνια και πάλι εδώ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας πάλι!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Απο το nickname μου, οι περισσότεροι θα καταλάβετε ποιος είμαι. Μετά απο σχεδόν 10 χρόνια και πάλι εδώ



καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας και πάλι.

----------

